# 02/05 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: 10 Lashes It Is



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like a solid show. I thought last week was one of their best episodes so hopefully they can keep the momentum going this week. 

Looking forward to Yuka Sakazaki's Dynamite debut. I was very impressed with her at Don and Fyter fest. My main grope is that she should be winning her debut match instead of losing, which no doubt she will do. 

Mox/Ortiz and the 4 man tag match should be good. 

We should also get some development in the Mox/IC, Cody/MJF and Bucks/Page/Omega story. 

I liked the Riho promo in the road to video, if Riho is not going to be on the show they really need to show this. She's the champion and really needs to be exposed more. It's a joke that she's never there on TV. 

Overall my interest in this show is very high.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224502056599412737
??


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thread ruined page prediction:

Page 21


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nah, let’s see if we can derail it right away

_ahem_

hot take: the 10 lashings will be the best segment in the modern era

.... there, that should do it 

The Road to video was very good

i really like Riho


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

I am curious to see how they pull off the 10 lashes. With the DB/Fiend strap match still fresh in a lot of minds, this could come off as kind of hokey if MJF does not lay into Cody. Hopefully, TNT won't have any effect on how it plays out.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I am curious to see how they pull off the 10 lashes. With the DB/Fiend strap match still fresh in a lot of minds, this could come off as kind of hokey if MJF does not lay into Cody. Hopefully, TNT won't have any effect on how it plays out.


I’m convinced that WWE only made Bryan/Fiend a strap match after AEW announced that Cody would take 10 lashes. I mean seriously when was the last time they had a strap match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think a lot of people are going to be surprised by the violence of it.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I think a lot of people are going to be surprised by the violence of it.


It will definitely add some much-needed emotion to the lashing if he does get violent, but TNT concerns me. Since they are aware of the plan, they may have already stepped in to set parameters. If they could have somehow done it unannounced, they would have been at least able to get away with something once. "Better to beg for forgiveness...." and such. I think this will be a good way to gauge what TNT will allow airing in the future.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224502056599412737
> [emoji23][emoji23]


Mannnnn I thought this was towards Cody and brandy. I was about to say lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm rooting for Yuka even though I know she's losing this one

Also, Mox/Ortiz has "tag team match, playa!" written all over it. Mox and Allin vs Santana and Ortiz prob


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

That's a bunch of completely random matches


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> That's a bunch of completely random matches


Mox vs Ortiz - furthers storyline with Jericho's inner circle
8-man tag - multiple storylines intertwined here. Remember MJF paid off Butcher and Blade to attack The Bucks. Also, Omega/Page/Bucks storyline which has been one of the best parts of Dynamite IMO
Britt/Yuka - furthering Baker's heel turn. She will probably cheat to win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, whatever this is, it should cause an appropriate shitshow

might make Jim like them more though 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224786569543983104


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm mildly interested in the 10 lashes concept. Only to see if they can somehow make it not be incredibly stupid. I know if Raw or Smackdown had a segment like that fans would never go for it and crap all over it. But maybe AEW can make it look kind of cool? Who knows

I'm usually good with anything Moxley does so that match will be good to watch.

I feel like I've seen this 8 man tag match or some variation of it a million times already in AEW and every time it turns into an absolute crap show. Get ready for high spot after high spot with zero psychology and horrible transitions between moves where each wrestler is clearly just focused on setting up the next spot. I hate most of the tag matches that AEW does so my interest level in this is very low. 

Britt Baker's promo last week was above average but this match doesn't intrigue me. AEW's women's division is so far behind almost every other promotion's that I have a hard time getting into it. 

So a couple things to look forward to I guess. I might check it out if I find the time.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

That Carmine guy seems like a scumbag


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

That Carmine needs another Carmine to pay him a visit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With how much they’ve dragged their feet on this and PAC’s threat last week, he better leave Omega in a bloody heap this week to make up for it. I’m begging them to kick this feud into the next gear.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Who the fuck is this guy ?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Aew starting advertising their show in local markets. 


Redirect Notice


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> I’m convinced that WWE only made Bryan/Fiend a strap match after AEW announced that Cody would take 10 lashes. I mean seriously when was the last time they had a strap match?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doubt it. I'm not a fan of the strap match at all but it was perfect considering Wyatt kept escaping. Any of type of match he could have "escaped" under the ring. It just made sense. While I agree that some things WWE have done have been in response to AEW, this is not one of them


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Doubt it. I'm not a fan of the strap match at all but it was perfect considering Wyatt kept escaping. Any of type of match he could have "escaped" under the ring. It just made sense. While I agree that some things WWE have done have been in response to AEW, this is not one of them


It was definitely another "AEW effect" reaction by WWE. As Jokerface asked, when the last time WWE had a strap match, well... over 10 years ago (said by Michael Cole on the RR PPV). They could have went with a standard cage match, a no-DQ match, an anything goes match, whatever gimmick match, but no... let's do a strap match, for no reason, with no build up. If Bray or Bryan had used a strap in the weeks prior, okay, that's the predictable match stipulation, but to not only announce and go ahead with a strap match, after AEW announced a lashing on TV, is just the type of one upmanship and bravado WWE continues to display when challenged.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I think itll be Dustin v Hager at Revolution so they need to start some more build to that

Maybe Dustin & Darby come out to aid Mox when Santana & Hager inevitably interfere in the Ortiz match - or an after match beatdown after Mox wins


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, whatever this is, it should cause an appropriate shitshow
> 
> might make Jim like them more though
> 
> ...


If this is about that time JR accidentally said "Oriental" on air a month ago, I'm gonna lose my shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody will go over the top with the lashes to really sell the angle. He'll want his back all tore up so he can release a picture of it right after showing the cuts and welts from the strapping. They should kayfabe have TNT pull the feed and censor the happening as too graphic for television and then AEW could release it via SM later. 

I think it's dumb as shit that COdy would agree to the stipulation anyways. Makes no storyline sense, but then either did his adding the no title stip on himself either. Just Cody needing to pile on gimmicks to add emotional weight to his matches because he can't draw folks in with his ring work - and MJF is very limited himself.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I definitely disagree that Cody isn't good in-ring. Cody vs Dustin and Cody vs Jericho are probably my two favorite AEW matches so far.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I definitely disagree that Cody isn't good in-ring. Cody vs Dustin and Cody vs Jericho are probably my two favorite AEW matches so far.


Cody vs. Darby was nothing to sneeze at either


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Everybody is gonna bag on the lashing

but we all know what all the headlines, gifs and youtube views will say tomorrow

red = green


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody will go over the top with the lashes to really sell the angle. He'll want his back all tore up so he can release a picture of it right after showing the cuts and welts from the strapping. They should kayfabe have TNT pull the feed and censor the happening as too graphic for television and then AEW could release it via SM later.
> 
> I think it's dumb as shit that COdy would agree to the stipulation anyways. Makes no storyline sense, but then either did his adding the no title stip on himself either. Just Cody needing to pile on gimmicks to add emotional weight to his matches because he can't draw folks in with his ring work - and MJF is very limited himself.


He will do anything he can to get his hands on MJF. That is the point.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

The point of the lashings and all of the stipulations in particular is for MJF to save face if Cody was to attack him and for him to be the reason the match never happens. I could see where a lashing stings so much that Cody jumps up and gets into MJF's face where it looks like Cody is going to hit him but doesn't and MJF goading him to do it. This could turn into great storyline and television if done right.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> He will do anything he can to get his hands on MJF. That is the point.


Why not just attack him - why does it need to be a match? Why allow yourself to be whipped just to have a match when you could just jump his ass in the parking lot if you're so pissed. And if if it's because your an EVP and represent the company than use that EVP power to have the match booked. And if he doesn't want to abuse that power, still explain why Tony Khan wouldn't just book the match or the secret match makers wouldn't make the match happen as it would be good business/box office. And if the idea is every match has a contract signed by both parties and MJF flatly refuses - just kayfabe fire his ass.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why not just attack him - why does it need to be a match? Why allow yourself to be whipped just to have a match when you could just jump his ass in the parking lot if you're so pissed. And if if it's because your an EVP and represent the company than use that EVP power to have the match booked. And if he doesn't want to abuse that power, still explain why Tony Khan wouldn't just book the match or the secret match makers wouldn't make the match happen as it would be good business/box office. And if the idea is every match has a contract signed by both parties and MJF flatly refuses - just kayfabe fire his ass.


kayfabe if he attacks him, he’ll most likely sue him for assault

if he wants a match, it has to be by his rules, otherwise he’ll walk

kayfabe, he has all the money - he doesn‘t care


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why not just attack him - why does it need to be a match? Why allow yourself to be whipped just to have a match when you could just jump his ass in the parking lot if you're so pissed. And if if it's because your an EVP and represent the company than use that EVP power to have the match booked. And if he doesn't want to abuse that power, still explain why Tony Khan wouldn't just book the match or the secret match makers wouldn't make the match happen as it would be good business/box office. And if the idea is every match has a contract signed by both parties and MJF flatly refuses - just kayfabe fire his ass.


Like @LifeInCattleClass said.
And also AEW use the term “Wild West” to describe their booking. ie nobody in charge.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The stipulation is still stupid. I don’t care what explanation you use to justify. It is stupid, and it is Cody doing a Cody.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why not just attack him - why does it need to be a match? Why allow yourself to be whipped just to have a match when you could just jump his ass in the parking lot if you're so pissed. And if if it's because your an EVP and represent the company than use that EVP power to have the match booked. And if he doesn't want to abuse that power, still explain why Tony Khan wouldn't just book the match or the secret match makers wouldn't make the match happen as it would be good business/box office. And if the idea is every match has a contract signed by both parties and MJF flatly refuses - just kayfabe fire his ass.


Give me a break! You're talking like this is, so outside the box, that it's just stupid and nonsensical. Which way do you want it? Kayfabe or reality? You're diving in much too deep, trying to find a reason why they shouldn't have these stipulations before the match can happen. I think it's pretty straight-forward.

By the way, how many matches were created out of thin air, coming out of the opening segment on Raw or SmackDown, especially when the McMahon's, at the end of 2018, claimed that there won't be a general manager, match-maker, or authority figure on its programming. Telling the fans that "they" are in control.  The matches either happen right after the first commercial break, or are the main event. It's the same thing every week.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

They completely botched this Rhodes/MJF fued.
They could have done so much more. It seems like Cody isnt even really pissed at them. There is no anger or hatred.
They should have had MJF showing up and costing Cody his matches every week and tempting Cody to hit him. Attack his brother again. If Brandi wasnt in a stupid angle he could inult or threaten Brandi. This could have/should have been a huuuuge fued and its failed. Throwing MJF in the pool? Really?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeripunk99 said:


> They completely botched this Rhodes/MJF fued.
> They could have done so much more. It seems like Cody isnt even really pissed at them. There is no anger or hatred.
> They should have had MJF showing up and costing Cody his matches every week and tempting Cody to hit him. Attack his brother again. If Brandi wasnt in a stupid angle he could inult or threaten Brandi. This could have/should have been a huuuuge fued and its failed. Throwing MJF in the pool? Really?


Can't really have Cody losing every week, since they keep track of everyone's record

For better or worse, I think they are intentionally keeping Cody and MJF apart rather than having them interact every week.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> It was definitely another "AEW effect" reaction by WWE. As Jokerface asked, when the last time WWE had a strap match, well... over 10 years ago (said by Michael Cole on the RR PPV). They could have went with a standard cage match, a no-DQ match, an anything goes match, whatever gimmick match, but no... let's do a strap match, for no reason, with no build up. If Bray or Bryan had used a strap in the weeks prior, okay, that's the predictable match stipulation, but to not only announce and go ahead with a strap match, after AEW announced a lashing on TV, is just the type of one upmanship and bravado WWE continues to display when challenged.


Wyatt was escaping through a hole in the ring. He could have done that in a cage or a No DQ match. The strap match was the only stip that made sense. AEW aren't even having a strap match, they're doing live whipping. Also, fuck off Garty. You shouldn't even be here you troll


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Attendance is going to be really bad for tonight's show and its in a very small Arena already. https://www1.ticketmaster.ca/aew-presents-dynamite/event/20005784B1A399D2

When are they going to start touring big cities regularly?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Pumped!!!!!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Ready to watch my favorite wrestling show! Stupid commercials. Wish the US had AEW Plus. May try to use a vpn someday


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking forward to tonight's show. That Cody/MJF segment will be mist see TV and they must have some kind of huge swerve in that segment. I cant imagine them actually going through with it unless Cody is beaten unconscious!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Time for the best wrestling on TV, much to the denial of some.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

What a way to start the show hot with Mox..............


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Guy in the front row is wearing an eye patch too.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm nuclear!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arena looks full to me!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Jericho has the best entrance theme in the industry.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Arena looks full to me!


Yup, but we will get those that will post pics of the arena from when they let people in and its empty.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


> Jericho has the best entrance theme in the industry.


3 awesome themes in a row between Mox, Santana/Ortiz and Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully they don't show people singing anymore in the crowd. It's kind of cringey.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Hopefully they don't show people singing anymore in the crowd. It's kind of cringey.


Not when you're actually a company that runs with organic things it isn't. Remember when WWE didnt run with fandangoing?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Beatles123 said:


> Arena looks full to me!


Its about 3/5 full. Top section camera side is empty


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What a fucking start


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The vibe in the arena is more hype than Raw has been in ages


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking weird angle there going with.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I hope this feud ends with everyone in eyepatches


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santana got KEYED!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking great first segment. Now onto two teams I don't give a shit about (piss break time)


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tony Schiavone’s best friend, Dr. Britt Baker DMD. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> The vibe in the arena is more hype than Raw has been in ages


Your opinions will appear less terrible if you stop attempting to compare the two things


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

That was a key moment in the Mox-Inner Circle feud.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Your opinions will appear less terrible if you stop attempting to compare the two things


does the truth hurt you that much?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Your opinions will appear less terrible if you stop attempting to compare the two things


Excuse me? What about how terrible you appear?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> does the truth hurt you that much?


The quicker you add some of these people on to your Ignore list, the much faster you will enjoy the forums.

SCU time, meh....... Hope Best Friends win here so Sky can get that singles start.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> does the truth hurt you that much?


Name dropping the WWE time and time again makes it seem like AEW fans have a massive inferiority complex, it's a turn off to people who are new to this product.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's hope this match goes under 10 minutes.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Name dropping the WWE time and time again makes it seem like AEW fans have a massive inferiority complex, it's a turn off to people who are new to this product.


I was telling what I thought. Im sorryy you took it as something awful.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! JR, "this is not 2 Cold Scorpio".


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Let's hope this match goes under 10 minutes.


No chance there just gonna stretch for time on shit untill revolution now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> does the truth hurt you that much?


Not at all. The crowd was hyped for a hot start. Lets see how they are for SCU VS Best Friends. Seems to have killed them already. 

His inferiority complex is showing and in turn makes this thread unbearable. The other company is living rent free in your heads. Talk about AEW, not the other way more successful company. It's just a weird way to talk about something you love


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Beatles123 said:


> I was telling what I thought. Im sotty you took it as something awful.


I didn't.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder how Trent Baretta would fare as a singles competitor?


----------



## vybz2141 (Oct 31, 2019)

AEW doing random long matches with no story behind it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Not at all. The crowd was hyped for a hot start. Lets see how they are for SCU VS Best Friends. Seems to have killed them already.
> 
> His inferiority complex is showing and in turn makes this thread unbearable. The other company is living rent free in your heads. Talk about AEW, not the other way more successful company. It's just a weird way to talk about something you love


Can you stop with the attacks, please? I said nothing to you.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

captainzombie said:


> The quicker you add some of these people on to your Ignore list, the much faster you will enjoy the forums.
> 
> SCU time, meh....... Hope Best Friends win here so Sky can get that singles start.


Says gnore people who have criticisms, then has a criticism. Quick everyone, ignore this guy. What an absolute hypocrite you've proven to be. For fucks sake this bubble of wrestling sucks. Have a conversation about the product instead of other products or who you've ignored because their opinion is different. Weak human


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> I wonder how Trent Baretta would fare as a singles competitor?


He'd be a solid enough midcarder, as would Scorpio Sky for that matter.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Can you stop with the attacks, please? I said nothing to you.


As long as you can stop weirdly comparing one show that is wayyyyy more successful and Dynamite. Deal? Do you acknowledge that it was a hot start and the crowd is dead again?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Uno has such a swagger about himself as he comes to the ring, lol!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Says gnore people who have criticisms, then has a criticism. Quick everyone, ignore this guy. What an absolute hypocrite you've proven to be. For fucks sake this bubble of wrestling sucks. Have a conversation about the product instead of other products or who you've ignored because their opinion is different. Weak human


I'm a fan of a number of other sports, and frequent other forums from time to time; I have had many productive in depth discussions on things regarding the given sport despite vastly differing opinions. With other wrestling fans, it always seems to devolve into petty name calling and threats of the ignore list almost instantly, and it's really unfortunate; it's hard to think highly of the wrestling community when a civil discussion seems nigh impossible.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> As long as you can stop weirdly comparing one show that is wayyyyy more successful and Dynamite. Deal? Do you acknowledge that it was a hot start and the crowd is dead again?


Buddy, my comment bothered you way more than it should have. Stop this. You attacked MY opinion.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> I wonder how Trent Baretta would fare as a singles competitor?


Pretty good actually. His NJPW stuff was great and his current partner sucks so he's carrying them anyway


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Daniels is part of dark order


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm a fan of a number of other sports, and frequent other forums from time to time; I have had many productive in depth discussions on things regarding the given sport despite vastly differing opinions. With other wrestling fans, it always seems to devolve into petty name calling and threats of the ignore list almost instantly, and it's really unfortunate; it's hard to think highly of the wrestling community when a civil discussion seems nigh impossible.


We should start a forum for wrestling fans with the one rule being you must be over 15 years old. Or at least act like it. This is why I don't talk about wrestling to anyone. It's embarrassing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a great tag match despite me having zero interest in that match up. Scorpio is a future star for sure. Everything he does looks crisp.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Daniels is part of dark order


i feel like hes the back up Exalted one if their 2nd choice falls through


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Buddy, my comment bothered you way more than it should have. Stop this. You attacked MY opinion.


No it didn't. Just want people to hype AEW without having to talk shit about the other company. If AEW can't stand on it's own two feet soon, without needing references to WWE then I don't look forward to it's future. The super fans make it difficult to enjoy this product.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dark Order's reaction is great


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> We should start a forum for wrestling fans with the one rule being you must be over 15 years old. Or at least act like it. This is why I don't talk about wrestling to anyone. It's embarrassing


I assure you, they would find a way to somehow slip through the cracks.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Pretty good actually. His NJPW stuff was great and his current partner sucks so he's carrying them anyway


Yes, he does seem to have the "it" factor more than his partner. It would be interesting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When the heck do we get midcard titles lol


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Daniels is part of dark order


If he does, please bring back a dark fallen angel gimmick!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Britt Baker with a mic...


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm thinking that the Dark Order leader is someone who is connected to Christopher Daniel's past. It would be pretty cool if it's Low-Ki.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> No it didn't. Just want people to hype AEW without having to talk shit about the other company. If AEW can't stand on it's own two feet soon, without needing references to WWE then I don't look forward to it's future. The super fans make it difficult to enjoy this product.


Im...not sure why this means I should stop expressing the way I feel. There was no reason what I said had to bother you enough for you to call my opinion awful and accuse things of me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I hope Daniels leading the #DarkOrder doesn't mean Scorpio is stuck with Kaz. He's so bland


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> I'm thinking that the Dark Order leader is someone who is connected to Christopher Daniel's past. It would be pretty cool if it's Low-Ki.


It's 100 percent Daniels.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> When the heck do we get midcard titles lol


maybe they're waiting till DoN have like a tourny leading up to it for a singles midcard title


----------



## vybz2141 (Oct 31, 2019)

A bunch of matches with no character development backstage skits or anything in between

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Im...not sure why this means I should stop expressing the way I feel. There was no reason what I said had to bother you enough for you to call my opinion awful and accuse things of me.


Settle down dude. I wasn't attacking you. I was simply saying your opinions would be better if the comparisons weren't occurring on every page in every AEW thread. It got old for some of us very quick


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another 5'0 98 pound school girl?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> maybe they're waiting till DoN have like a tourny leading up to it for a singles midcard title


The midcard needs a little more depth first


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW needs more girls who look tough. They have too many that look like kids. Just saying...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yuka is from South Town? She must be a Fatal Fury fan!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They gave Yuka a fucking generic theme when her theme song was the best thing about her. 

fuck me dead


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Another 5'0 98 pound school girl?


they're easy to make someone look like a legit heel against


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sadly the girls division in AEW sucks ass bad. NXT kills it. AEW does well in other areas, but they need to take notes from competition.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Another 5'0 98 pound school girl?


Half of this division is a fucking anime


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Settle down dude. I wasn't attacking you. I was simply saying your opinions would be better if the comparisons weren't occurring on every page in every AEW thread. It got old for some of us very quick


Don't you think the feeling is mutual? Why are we having this conversation?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was crap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG so you have some short shit who has been gone 1 fucking year win? WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Really?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> they're easy to make someone look like a legit heel against


And yet...they had her win.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Glad Yuka got the win over Baker, the correct person won here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Yuka won! Holy moly! Do it, Magic Girl!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dr. Joke Baker. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I swear, it's like Britt is terrified of her own offense, everything is so soft looking, lay into it!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did they seriously have her attempt to curb stomp her on the ring rope?!? That is brutal.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> And yet...they had her win.


and then she got yeeted with the ringside bell


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Da Japs are taking over!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Alright, I can get behind Britt legit knocking some teeth out.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I dare anyone to defend the AEW womens divions at this point


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Baker destroys the momentum of the show for me. Every time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK this is some ECW level beat down.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Don't you think the feeling is mutual? Why are we having this conversation?


If anyone could debate my criticisms so I can actually have a conversation about something I mostly like, that would be wonderful. Unfortunately you've all acted like a bunch of pussies and either ignored or act like I'm such a bad guy because I like about 48% of the show.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Loved the tooth spot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> I dare anyone to defend the AEW womens divions at this point


Theres no way. Its worse than the previous regime of Impact wrestling prior to Tessa turning into the mens division. AEW Women division sucks ass sadly. GET RID OF KENNY from the lame booking.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Worst dentist since the movie The Dentist


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Edgy episode tonight.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a bad ending there. Good to see some violence


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Theres no way. Its worse than the previous regime of Impact wrestling prior to Tessa turning into the mens division. AEW Women division sucks ass sadly. GET RID OF KENNY from the lame booking.


Where the fuck is Riho again? It's like she is around for 2 weeks and then gone for a month.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And now the dumbest theme song in all of wrestling.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I love Yuka! Glad she won!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> If anyone could debate my criticisms so I can actually have a conversation about something I mostly like, that would be wonderful. Unfortunately you've all acted like a bunch of pussies and either ignored or act like I'm such a bad guy because I like about 48% of the show.


You talked shit to ME, man. I didn't say a thing to you.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Says gnore people who have criticisms, then has a criticism. Quick everyone, ignore this guy. What an absolute hypocrite you've proven to be. For fucks sake this bubble of wrestling sucks. Have a conversation about the product instead of other products or who you've ignored because their opinion is different. Weak human


Choosing not to deal with pessimistic posters who have an agenda against a product they enjoy is not weak. Some people thrive on conflict, others prefer not to engage. Sure seems like you post in this thread to just to get a reaction out of people. I would wager that is not what most of us are here for.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate the ELITE song. Super indy shit. Come on AEW. Fuck. Page has some cool theme. Sadly didn't play it.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dammit not this theme


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page's theme is at least cool.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate the ELITE song. Super indy shit. Come on AEW. Fuck. Page has some cool theme. Sadly didn't play it.


Its their youtube theme. Most identify with it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Lucha Bros had epic pyro. I wish Butcher and the Blade were more protected, they got a bad ass aura to them but they've been jobbers for hire since they showed up. 

And here the Elite coming out to that goofy ass tune again. Smh


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The elite should lose this to descend in to further chaos but i bet they win


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> Worst dentist since the movie The Dentist


Hey now, the Dentist (and it's sequel) are some genuinely great bad movies.

Edit: I didn't think this response through, ignore it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why bother even having rules?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look four guys just standing around to catch another guy.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

JR's battle against wrestlers names is the best feud of 2020 so far


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Lucha Bros had epic pyro. I wish Butcher and the Blade were more protected, they got a bad ass aura to them but they've been jobbers for hire since they showed up.
> 
> And here the Elite coming out to that goofy ass tune again. Smh


Butcher and Blade do have a badass aura about them, especially the Butcher and they just make him look so weak. Ugh!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> Butcher and Blade do have a badass aura about them, especially the Butcher and they just make him look so weak. Ugh!


Anyone that wears a monocle is a badass


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, BBB need to generate some wins. Let them do it by cheating if they have to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Anyone that wears a monocle is a badass


No doubt. I loved they had him last week actually cutting up meat.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine a world where a Buck lifting two adults is believable.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are some stupid high flying spots here


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Choosing not to deal with pessimistic posters who have an agenda against a product they enjoy is not weak. Some people thrive on conflict, others prefer not to engage. Sure seems like you post in this thread to just to get a reaction out of people. I would wager that is not what most of us are here for.


What's my agenda? I only call this company out for the things everyone else is complaining about because I want it to be the show it promised to be. I'm not trying to get a reaction, but an adult conversation would be nice. I've been waiting a while for that, but the AEW fans have proven to lack that ability. Instead they'd prefer to felate the Elite. Good stuff


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

But hey the crowd is digging it


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is like a fucking video game. 

can the young bucks actually wrestle?


----------



## vybz2141 (Oct 31, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> What's my agenda? I only call this company out for the things everyone else is complaining about because I want it to be the show it promised to be. I'm not trying to get a reaction, but an adult conversation would be nice. I've been waiting a while for that, but the AEW fans have proven to lack that ability. Instead they'd prefer to felate the Elite. Good stuff


AEW fans cant take any criticism of the product

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotta love the ref having ZERO control of this thing


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice fast paced match!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Gotta love the ref having ZERO control of this thing


He is the worst ref in wrestling history.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hangman is going to be a huge fucking star for AEW the difference some time makes is amazing


----------



## vybz2141 (Oct 31, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> What's my agenda? I only call this company out for the things everyone else is complaining about because I want it to be the show it promised to be. I'm not trying to get a reaction, but an adult conversation would be nice. I've been waiting a while for that, but the AEW fans have proven to lack that ability. Instead they'd prefer to felate the Elite. Good stuff


AEW fans cant take any criticism of the product

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an indy chaotic mess.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hangman is legit


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Awful stuff hey lets grab 4 guys and just stand there like idiots waiting for hangman


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Hangman is going to be a huge fucking star for AEW the difference some time makes is amazing


I agree, hangman wasnt quite ready before, but soon!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many fast moves, BBB look like shit. Come on AEW,


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This has turned into a clusterfuck free-for-all match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH there are no words for how much the Bucks absolutely suck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a fan of the whole non stop kicks. Fucking annoying after a while.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is happening LOL


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Even the commentators have no fucking idea whats happening.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Pretty nice ring psychology at the end there


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

"B-but the young bucks never tell stories!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I disagree they SHOULD NOT turn Page heel. He has the fan support more lately than before. But AEW may fuck it up I suppose.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You really have Hangman eat the pin? To be fair, I would not tag in a Buck if I was him either. Hilarious for the first time in history not being tagged in was preventing a Buck from getting in the ring,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Pretty nice ring psychology at the end there


Sarcastic? lol


----------



## vybz2141 (Oct 31, 2019)

That was bad

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, I can tolerate some loose rules, but the amount of things these guys get away with is silly. At least enforce the 10 second tag out limit. That should be what defines AEW's tag team division, but it has to be enforced. I doubt most fans even know it exists


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I love how Pentagon Jr. Waited for his opponent to do a high spot first before he actually went for the pin. I love the athleticism in these AEW tag matches but the psychology is God awful


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> "B-but the young bucks never tell stories!"


They are the worst.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hangman is wrestlings hero. Not wanting to partake in terrible wrestling and keeping the Bucks on the outside is amazing face work. Quickly becoming a favourite.

Also, Lucha Bros get a win!!!!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That’s good booking. Multipurpose.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really hope they don't turn Hangman heel. Crowd loves him


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Sarcastic? lol


Not really, the match itself was a chaotic mess, but the sequence of events with Page in the last 30 seconds did fit the narrative.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree. They shouldn’t turn Hangman heel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hangman really needs to get away from these indy goofs. He has a bright future.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> They are the worst.


I disagree.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Rich Knox reffing all the bucks matches is just horrid, I mean he allows way to much stuff going on.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I really love Adam Page!
And I agree with the 2 others posters claiming not to turn him heel


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow a rare Riho sighting.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh oh...


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

PAC to become the AEW Women's champion, title will at least be defended more often.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just watching between breaks and the Bucks are whining to Omega. They look pretty natural as heels honestly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Just watching between breaks and the Bucks are whining to Omega. They look pretty natural as heels honestly


They definitely are natural heels. Punchable faces and no respect for any tag rules.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol table denied them. I like the rivalry between Pac and Omega, but it needs to pick up steam. It has been too cold the last few weeks.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

How ironic


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DARBY!!!!!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Wow a rare Riho sighting.


Just standing looking scared and innocent, like a true champion should


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Are Cody/ MJF closing the show?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a nice little segment


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> How ironic
> 
> View attachment 82609


 Lets not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kip's another one who I cant bear to watch. He's to me a low rate wanna be Miz And they need to keep Hangman face. He's over as fuck more now than before.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The opener in the beginning was really good but other than that its pure indy garbage. Not a fan of tonights show so far, hopefully MJF saves the night.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Rhodes brothers must be working over time with Hangman because he's lost a lot of his bad habits and is looking like a star. Also helps that he has a gimmick. He's won me over very quickly


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

So I take it Darby is going to feud with Sammy?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Penelope in those booty shorts.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

God damn Penelope kills me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Kip's another one who I cant bear to watch. He's to me a low rate wanna be Miz And they need to keep Hangman face. He's over as fuck more now than before.


Who knows? Maybe his antics will turn the Bucks heel.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Not sure what the endgame is for the Elite, but I hope they eventually split apart. Bucks can turn heel. Too soon for Kenny to turn heal, and Hangman has the crowd behind him.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

#FuckDarbyAllin


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jet_420 said:


> So I take it Darby is going to feud with Sammy?


You wouldn't hear me complaining.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'd complain about this, but maybe it means they won't be putting this garbage match on PPV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Penelope in those booty shorts.


Definitely saved the segment for me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey I just realized I think they got rid of Havok? LMAO

So far I cant get into the following:

Joey Janella 
Kip Sabien
Cutler
Sonny Kiss
SCU
Best Friends


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Reckon Janella would put his head in a shitty toilet for $3? Darby can have it arranged..


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Jet_420 said:


> So I take it Darby is going to feud with Sammy?


I would love to see that feud. Both young and have something to prove.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Janela looks ridiculous


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kill him, Joey!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey I just realized I think they got rid of Havok? LMAO
> 
> So far I cant get into the following:
> 
> ...


I do not think he has been around since he got into that fight with Excalibur.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn there are some matches today that if taken out the overall show would be awesome. Like this one. Fuck. Whats the main event?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey I just realized I think they got rid of Havok? LMAO


It might be the Excalibur incident


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There is no excuse for this match to occur on a national television show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I do not think he has been around since he got into that fight with Excalibur.


True I think they canned his ass quietly after.

Crowd dead as fuck. Same as they were for Britt vs Yuka and SCU vs BF (3 horrible matches)


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn there are some matches today that if taken out the overall show would be awesome. Like this one. Fuck. Whats the main event?


The lashings?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrThortan said:


> Not sure what the endgame is for the Elite, but I hope they eventually split apart. Bucks can turn heel. Too soon for Kenny to turn heal, and Hangman has the crowd behind him.


I said turn the Bucks, but build to a slow burn for an Omega heel turn while you keep Hangman as a face.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Joey is amazing and I will always stand by that.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Crowd doesn't seem into this one. Can't say that I blame them.This feud has no steam. Not even Penelope can save it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> There is no excuse for this match to occur on a national television show.


This. Why the fuck is this shit on TNT? Leave this shit on Dark. Replace it with Luchasauras or least Jungleboy vs someone. This fucking sucks. Crowd quiet as fuck.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I said it before, but the midcard in AEW needs some fresh blood, and that fresh blood needs to replace the blood I'm seeing right now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This. Why the fuck is this shit on TNT? Leave this shit on Dark. Replace it with Luchasauras or least Jungleboy vs someone. This fucking sucks. Crowd quiet as fuck.


And this match is going TWO segments. This match...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This should be on Dark....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Way to kill any momentum with these two fucks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

What's worse, JR getting everyone's names wrong or Schiavone saying Joey Janella is "a fundamentally sound wrestler"?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> There is no excuse for this match to occur on a national television show.


i'd rather it take up a tv spot then waste it on a ppv spot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Penelope's ass is the only good thing in this.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take how to lose viewers for $1000 Alex


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> What's worse, JR getting everyone's names wrong or Schiavone saying Joey Janella is "a fundamentally sound wrestler"?


Almost as bad as when they say the Bucks are the best tag team in the world.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penelope looks good as fuck. Sadly this is way too long to get most audience to care, and then they go to a commerical? lol...sometimes AEW needs to know when to pull the plug on shit. WWE does a pretty good job to end matches quick since they get the hint.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of you are over reacting. This is not the worst thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jet_420 said:


> i'd rather it take up a tv spot then waste it on a ppv spot.


True enough.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> i'd rather it take up a tv spot then waste it on a ppv spot.


The other option is neither..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Some of you are over reacting. This is not the worst thing.


True, it could be a three way with Marko.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match could have had some more heat to it if they actually gave them time to do a promo and make people give a shit about why they're feuding.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree these 2 are not even at the midcard level, but I appreciate Janela anyway, he never refuses to get big spot to put his opponents over.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> This should be on Dark....


And preferably held IN the dark.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I get the sense that this whole Page/Bucks thing is actually Kenny Omega’s story. No one has to turn “heel” per se, but this is going to lead to Kenny going astray and focusing on himself, which leads to Moxley-Omega II.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Crowd back in it


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Give credit to the crowd. They're into it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The opener in the beginning was really good but other than that its pure indy garbage. Not a fan of tonights show so far, hopefully MJF saves the night.


I agree very good opener and then downhill boredom shit. Only other okay match was the 4 vs 4. The Britt vs Yuka, SCU vs BF and this match have been God awful boredom shit. Almost No Way Jose level.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The only thing more shit than this is the toilet Darby Allin manipulated that addict to put his head in for $3 #FuckDarbyAllin


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bowling shoe ugly is right.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> True, it could be a three way with Marko.


Bold prediction, this feud will turn into an intergender match at a future date when someone gets introduced as Jelly's new girlfriend


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear AEW: Please never do that again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not even Penelope's fine ass could save that mess.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> The only thing more shit than this is the toilet Darby Allin manipulated that addict to put his head in for $3 #FuckDarbyAllin


Wait, seriously? Where was this stated?


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully this feud is finished


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THE TIGHTS DAMN IT!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Bold prediction, this feud will turn into an intergender match at a future date when someone gets introduced as Jelly's new girlfriend


That would theoretically require someone to even be kayfabe attracted to Joey Janela.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Bold prediction, this feud will turn into an intergender match at a future date when someone gets introduced as Jelly's new girlfriend


ODB will get announced as his mum/girlfriend


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Shut your ass


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

By far the worst show they’ve put together. This shit was garbage.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice little promo from Santana


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another good Dark Order commercial...still cannot get it right in ring though.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Wait, seriously? Where was this stated?


The first 15 minutes of Darby's interview on the Chris Jericho podcast. He bragged about it without even being asked about it. Said "I'll have to show you the video after" to Jericho.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> That would theoretically require someone to even be kayfabe attracted to Joey Janela.


Yup, be afraid.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> The first 15 minutes of Darby's interview on the Chris Jericho podcast. He bragged about it without even being asked about it. Said "I'll have to show you the video after" to Jericho.


That's disgustingly shitty, I'll have to check that out later.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

bdon said:


> By far the worst show they’ve put together. This shit was garbage.


Yep the pacing of the show has been off the matches have been terrible only reedeming thing was match one. 

show feels like its going 2343554332343 miles an hour


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I dont get why some want to tare people down. Especially when they hurt...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> That's disgustingly shitty, I'll have to check that out later.


Yeah, the usual suspects were justifying it by saying "but he had a hard life". He doesn't even feel bad about it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They’ll be lucky to get a 800k for this shit.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Another good Dark Order commercial...still cannot get it right in ring though.


The quality of the video packages is one thing AEW is hitting out of the park tbh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC vs. Kenny in a 30 minute Ironman match announced.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> I dont get why some want to tare people down. Especially when they hurt...


Who?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KEEP Hangman face fuckers.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, the usual suspects were justifying it by saying "but he had a hard life". He doesn't even feel bad about it


I mean, we all do shitty things, so if he felt bad about it when looking back, then I could have looked past it. Not the news I wanted to hear about a guy I've been really enjoying.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks took like 30 minutes to catch up to Hangman?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hahaha Hangman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Turn Bucks heels.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, the usual suspects were justifying it by saying "but he had a hard life". He doesn't even feel bad about it


The usual suspects? Like they're lesser beings?! fuck outa here with that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who cant stand SCU due to boredom fever?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I mean, we all do shitty things, so if he felt bad about it when looking back, then I could look past it. Not the news I wanted to hear about a guy I've been really enjoying.


That was my exact thought process. If he showed some remorse I would have been fine with it, but he openly bragged about how he did it without any prompts whatsoever. Dude's a fucking drop kick.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Am I the only one who cant stand SCU due to boredom fever?


They need Scorpio to go solo, the other two to turn heel, and then Daniels to bring back the appletinis.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Am I the only one who cant stand SCU due to boredom fever?


Probably not, but I would hope you not let it bother you that much.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> The usual suspects? Like they're lesser beings?! fuck outa here with that.


What? Which word in the usual suspects implies lesser? How have you possibly reached that conclusion from my words?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely their worst show so far. Hope they get this last segment correct at least.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF FUCK YES. FINALLY.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well this is certainly a good way, entertaining way to end the show. 15 minutes left...what fuckery may occur? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was fucking great!!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I mean, we all do shitty things, so if he felt bad about it when looking back, then I could have looked past it. Not the news I wanted to hear about a guy I've been really enjoying.


What is this about..?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> What? Which word in the usual suspects implies lesser? How have you possibly reached that conclusion from my words?


"The usual suspects", which would by your other posts mean "The idiots"


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Are they even going to have any good matches for the ppv, cause I mean it looks like your giving dynamite a lot of the matches. I mean am I the only one who wishes that iron man match was on ppv?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jet_420 said:


> Are they even going to have any good matches for the ppv, cause I mean it looks like your giving dynamite a lot of the matches. I mean am I the only one who wishes that iron man match was on ppv?


Ive seen enough of Kenny vs Pac i dont need to see a 30 minute ironmatch on PPV.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> "The usual suspects", which would by your other posts mean "The idiots"


Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah what the actual fuck? This is an absolute reach. 

The usual suspects actually means those who struggle to say anything negative about anything involving AEW. I'll be waiting for your apology for attempting to spin this and make me look like a bad guy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> What is this about..?


Darby Allin manipulated a drug addict to stick his head in a dirty toilet with the promise of 3 dollars he could use to buy drugs. He then proceeded to brag about it.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

In real life, doesn't it make more sense for Cody to beat MJF's ass right now instead of waiting and going through torture and then beating his ass?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

bloc said:


> In real life, doesn't it make more sense for Cody to beat MJF's ass right now instead of waiting and going through torture and then beating his ass?


and then lose his opportunity to face MJF at revolution?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn. This hurts and im just watching.


----------



## vybz2141 (Oct 31, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Am I the only one who cant stand SCU due to boredom fever?


Scorpio is ok as a single's guy?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is some entertaining shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck. Those marks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I grew up getting spankings, I'm not impressed lol.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is well done. MJF is brilliant


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> and then lose his opportunity to face MJF at revolution?


If you were Cody would you really care about a "match" at this point? With rules and referee etc? OR would you want to strangle MJF to death right now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Dustin took the time to paint his face between that vignette earlier and now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is fucking epic.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cody is done at three. I'd be done at one. This is a good way to build both a face and a heel. But what can MJF do to hurt Cody after this? There's no way you're letting a sympathetic face lose after this showing and MJF needs the win more


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am sure Cody insisted on taking real shots to add to the emotion. Great segment...except for Bucks coming out now ugh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody should win.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Expecting an all out brawl to transpire soon lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How many more lashes left..this is anything more intense than WWE this year


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I am sure Cody insisted on taking real shots to add to the emotion. Great segment...except for Bucks coming out now ugh.


Yep.. they came out.

2 more lashes fuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cody is such a drama queen with a Jesus complex lmao. Cmon. This is so overkill.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah this is underwhelming. We've seen him and others get whooped with the weight belt lol. You got friends and family coming out. This is just goofy lol.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

A big brawl after the lashes to end the show?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is awesome


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is officially jumping the shark lmao.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody is such a drama queen with a Jesus complex lmao. Cmon. This is so overkill.


I only just realized the intro to his theme song sounds like 'Jesus Walks' by Kanye


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody getting underwhelmingly beat like a slave during black history month lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

God damn, that last shot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

a medical staff is standing by [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

My only complaint about this is they should have used a giant leather strap, not just a belt.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

What a stupid segment. I'm not a great athlete like Cody and even I could take these shots like more of a man. This is way too overdramatic. Me and my buddies would do this stuff for fun and laugh the whole time.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wardlow killed him


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

the 1 wardlow hit him with sounded worse than any MJF did


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is the dumbest overdone thing Ive seen in wrestling in a while. Im just laughing lmao. The fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody needed 5 fucking people to come support a d comfort him getting a routine spanking [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This is so cringy, as are most Cody segments.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It got heat, but that segment was fucking stupid lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

French Connection said:


> If he does, please bring back a dark fallen angel gimmick!


Its weird because that was the best Daniel's ever but typical tna it didnt last. He would need a beard again though. His beards nice


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's how you build a heel and a face


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody ruins every show for me. I can not stand this fuck. Bring out Brandi to pull on the heart strings? Fuck off.

What a shitty fucking show, and the “main event” perfectly summarized it. Shit.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Just listened to the talk is Jericho segment and it doesn't sound too bad. I mean, it is definitely gross, but it sound like the junky was asking for anything he could do for money. It's not like Darby forced his head in the toilet.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I honestly trusted Cody to do better. This should have been like when Sandman did the same thing to Tommy Dreamer. YouTube that segment to see how this sort of thing should be done. This was like a bad soap opera times ten.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Was that a fan lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I honestly trusted Cody to do better. This should have been like when Sandman did the same thing to Tommy Dreamer. YouTube that segment to see how this sort of thing should be done. This was like a bad soap opera times ten.


I was waiting for Cody to say "Thank you sir, may I have another?"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish child me could've got all that emotional support during whoopings lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I honestly trusted Cody to do better. This should have been like when Sandman did the same thing to Tommy Dreamer. YouTube that segment to see how this sort of thing should be done. This was like a bad soap opera times ten.


ECW. No thanks


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

bdon said:


> Cody ruins every show for me. I can not stand this fuck. Bring out Brandi to pull on the heart strings? Fuck off.
> 
> What a shitty fucking show, and the “main event” perfectly summarized it. Shit.


That shit was drawn out the wrong way, ugh! This whole ten lashes story sounded bad when it was announced, but presented even worse tonight.

You know what is worse, fuckin Brandi coming out. Just a week ago she was in the Nightmare Collective, seems like some of it has been dropped, yet I'm supposed to believe now she's no longer a voodoo princess or whatever she was doing.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

bdon said:


> By far the worst show they’ve put together. This shit was garbage.


Agree. Just horrible


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Who attacked Wardlow and MJF at the end of the show?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed it lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here we goooooo

Lol they showed a replay of the Meltzer driver where Nick barely touched him.
AEW reads this forum and stole my taking The Inner Circle out one by one story line.
Please, for the love of God stop zooming in on the crowd.
Judas really is a great song though
A good match.
Well the crowd was hyped but Best Friends VS SCU is putting them to sleep
A team losing because they wanted to hug? Remind me how I am supposed to take this shit seriously again?
YUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Britt is bad. I like it. Good beat down.
Bunny always gets a plus. I like the idea of Butcher and Blade
Anyone have any faith in this company to make the Lucha Bros look alright tonight?
Hangman quickly becoming a favourite as I'm not wanting to be involved in any of The Elite's bullshit either
Matt Jackson holding his neck whilst hyping up the crowd = Selling.. For fucks sake, learn to wrestle..
Wow, Lucha Bros get a win.
PAC is fucking awesome
Nyla needs to never lick her hand again. It has creepy sex offender written all over it.
#FuckDarbyAllin
Joey Janella is "a fundamentally sound wrestler". That will fucking do me hahahahahaha. Gets a positive for making me laugh
Wait, is everyone going to be wrestling with eye patches soon? They need to be out for a few weeks to sell the injury. Might give them a win over PAC next week instead
I thought the #DarkOrder ad was a real ad
Lexy Nair <3
This show has wayyyy too many ads.
This whipping is creating a lot of emotion. Looks fucking painful too.
Brandi can't act. She looked pissed off at Cody instead of upset that he's suffering.
Haha MJF is a great heel. Him and Hangman are the future.
Positives: 13/25
Negatives: 12/25

The first show that had more good than bad! Still roughly around half of the show sucked and with two hours it shouldn't be the case. I either really like some of it or fucking hate someone of it. There is no indifference. But if they can continue to work on those things I'll be happy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> Who attacked Wardlow and MJF at the end of the show?


Props to them they got that fan clearly in his feelings ready to defend Cody's honor


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> I was waiting for Cody to say "Thank you sir, may I have another?"


Why does he need his whole family down there to support him? Jesus. He looked like a gigantic pussy. Kids take whipping from their parents with more balls. Im legit dissapointed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed it lol


Nah I think most the thread did.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

French Connection said:


> Who attacked Wardlow and MJF at the end of the show?


The exalted one


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I thought the lashes stipulation was stupid when I heard it. Came off better than I expected, but was still too overly dramatic. Take your lickens like man, Cody. 

Certainly wasn't AEW's best show. It is almost like they have no mid-tier talent. You are either on the top or the bottom and there is a big gap in-between. They need a need a new belt for these guys to fight over.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Seems like they have a hard time making two really good shows in a row. Last weeks one was probably my favorite one but tonights show sucked ass from the top to the bottom, even MJF didnt save the night.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a good show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Just listened to the talk is Jericho segment and it doesn't sound too bad. I mean, it is definitely gross, but it sound like the junky was asking for anything he could do for money. It's not like Darby forced his head in the toilet.


You don't take advantage of people like that. There's literally no justifying it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Props to them they got that fan clearly in his feelings ready to defend Cody's honor


I'd be super happy if it was a plant and we don't get Meltzer admitting it and ruining everything


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Darbys head in a toilet? What did i miss? I didnt see all of the show tonight, had to work, wtf?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why does he need his whole family down there to support him? Jesus. He looked like a gigantic pussy. Kids take whipping from their parents with more balls. Im legit dissapointed.


Yeah that just made it ridiculous. Either way with it being a regular sized belt it was going to be over the top, but everybody he's ever known coming out to console him was just goofy.

I mean he got significantly less support when he busted his eyebrow open, had Jericho stomp on his head, and MJF turn on him at Full Gear lol


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Derek30 said:


> I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed it lol


The show was pretty damn good,and it's leading to more build for the ppv.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> I'd be super happy if it was a plant and we don't get Meltzer admitting it and ruining everything


If it's a plant then the cameraman botched that hard as hell. But yeah either way they should play it as dead serious, that MJF gets that much heat.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me why the show was “bad”? I don’t get it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> I get the sense that this whole Page/Bucks thing is actually Kenny Omega’s story. No one has to turn “heel” per se, but this is going to lead to Kenny going astray and focusing on himself, which leads to Moxley-Omega II.


There's a few things supporting this.

-Page officially left The Elite only for Kenny to start booking him and Page in tag team matches anyway
-Kenny has been ducking PAC hard for months
-The crowd just isn't going to boo Adam Page if he continues with this character
-Kenny hasn't really hit his stride in AEW yet, so a bit of a switch up might be good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why does he need his whole family down there to support him? Jesus. He looked like a gigantic pussy. Kids take whipping from their parents with more balls. Im legit dissapointed.


I liked Dustin coming down and offering to take the rest as a good brother should. The Bucks and Brandi though was too much.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

That was possibly the best episode across the board they've had yet. You can tell Tony has been doing his homework and watching his Nitros, they're weaving things together and using more video much more effectively.

Those lashes were fucking brutal. It had to hurt like Hell. You could SEE the welts. It doesn't get more legit than that. You know, the worst part of it is waiting for it. I'd like to see the shittalkers here take 10 of those. You'd want your family out there too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DOTL said:


> Can someone please explain to me why the show was “bad”? I don’t get it.


Another 98 pound school girl. They had a Joey Janela match go two segments. Another Bucks cluster. Chuck Taylor. I liked the beginning and end though.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Didn’t bother watching the week heard it was horrible too ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tilon said:


> That was possibly the best episode across the board they've had yet. You can tell Tony has been doing his homework and watching his Nitros, they're weaving things together and using more video much more effectively.
> 
> Those lashes were fucking brutal. It had to hurt like Hell. You could SEE the welts. It doesn't get more legit than that. You know, the worst part of it is waiting for it. I'd like to see the shittalkers here take 10 of those. You'd want your family out there too.



Yeah, we arent top pro wrestlers on national TV too. Dude looked like a giant vagina.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Final segment thoughts:

1) They definitely set up everyone coming out to prolong the segment for ratings so I can see why they did what they did.

2) I did not personally feel the young bucks nor anyone else besides maybe Arn...or Dustin needed to come out...I agree that less was more here with folks coming out and the fans were going to support Cody more if he was alone either way.

The segment was entertaining but yes could have been better.

Now overall the show sucked ass. Good strong opener...horrible matches with Britt, Best Friends and Joey/Kip really killed what should have been a solid show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tilon said:


> That was possibly the best episode across the board they've had yet. You can tell Tony has been doing his homework and watching his Nitros, they're weaving things together and using more video much more effectively.
> 
> Those lashes were fucking brutal. It had to hurt like Hell. You could SEE the welts. It doesn't get more legit than that. You know, the worst part of it is waiting for it. I'd like to see the shittalkers here take 10 of those. You'd want your family out there too.


I have liked the shows more lately, but I thought this one was mostly bad.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, IRONMAN MA


RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, we arent top pro wrestlers on national TV too. Dude looked like a giant vagina.


Amazing, being a wrestler makes you impervious to pain. Thanks for the hot take.

And as for the non-shitters on this board, how about an IRONMAN MATCH with Kenny and PAC? 

Hooooooly shit!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody is such a drama queen with a Jesus complex lmao. Cmon. This is so overkill.


I hate 



RapShepard said:


> Yeah this is underwhelming. We've seen him and others get whooped with the weight belt lol. You got friends and family coming out. This is just goofy lol.


This motherfucker thinks everything must be some tug on the old heart string.



RainmakerV2 said:


> This is officially jumping the shark lmao.


It’s the most embarrassing shit on the most embarrassing episode of Dynamite yet.



P Thriller said:


> What a stupid segment. I'm not a great athlete like Cody and even I could take these shots like more of a man. This is way too overdramatic. Me and my buddies would do this stuff for fun and laugh the whole time.





RainmakerV2 said:


> This is the dumbest overdone thing Ive seen in wrestling in a while. Im just laughing lmao. The fuck.





AEWMoxley said:


> This is so cringy, as are most Cody segments.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrThortan said:


> I thought the lashes stipulation was stupid when I heard it. Came off better than I expected, but was still too overly dramatic. Take your lickens like man, Cody.
> 
> Certainly wasn't AEW's best show. It is almost like they have no mid-tier talent. You are either on the top or the bottom and there is a big gap in-between. They need a need a new belt for these guys to fight over.


I agree. The lack of a midcard belt fucking sucks. They have a big gap to fill and so far its showing in these shows.

And by God, get rid of Kenny's ass booking the girls. He fucking sucks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree. The lack of a midcard belt fucking sucks. They have a big gap to fill and so far its showing in these shows.
> 
> And by God, get rid of Kenny's ass booking the girls. He fucking sucks.


It's not his ass he's booking with. It's his dick


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tilon said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention, IRONMAN MA
> 
> 
> Amazing, being a wrestler makes you impervious to pain. Thanks for the hot take.
> ...


No one saying hes impervious to pain. But taking 15 minutes, falling down 10 times, literally being on the verge of tears, needing the entire roster to help him through it, is some fucking nonsense. This is supposed to be the top babyface. Grow a sack.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the ending. It was was entertaining seeing MJF's frustration of not keeping Cody down. Do the Young Bucks have to come out to every fucking segment? Anyhow, least MJF is a legit top heel in the company.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno I kinda liked this episode.

I wasn't ever bored and a bunch of storylines are being set in motion, including multiple womens storylines. (Which I think is the first time the womens division has had more than one storyline LOL)

The only thing I wasn't really into was Best Friends vs SCU but the action in that was still solid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tilon said:


> And as for the non-shitters on this board, *how about an IRONMAN MATCH with Kenny and PAC?*
> 
> Hooooooly shit!


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

It's odd, I'm usually the first


RainmakerV2 said:


> No one saying hes impervious to pain. But taking 15 minutes, falling down 10 times, literally being on the verge of tears, needing the entire roster to help him through it, is some fucking nonsense. This is supposed to be the top babyface. Grow a sack.


He didn't 'need' them, they came out on their own. He's an old school babyface that takes 90% of the beating and goes through Hell to get his justice, and he's doing it very well. People can nitpick all they want and I'd agree with a lot of it, but damn, it really must be a crappy existence to just live to nitpick the Hell out of people who are trying to make a show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tilon said:


> It's odd, I'm usually the first
> 
> 
> He didn't 'need' them, they came out on their own. He's an old school babyface that takes 90% of the beating and goes through Hell to get his justice, and he's doing it very well. People can nitpick all they want and I'd agree with a lot of it, but damn, it really must be a crappy existence to just live to nitpick the Hell out of people who are trying to make a show.


No ones nitpicking. Cody is one of the main reasons I watch. I was really looking forward to this segment and it was plain stupid. No one is nitpicking, a segment I really thought was gonna be good sucked ass and Im expressing why I think so. You can disagree. Thats fine. But Im not nitpicking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> It's not his ass he's booking with. It's his dick


I agree. They need to re-establish the womens division.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> There's a few things supporting this.
> 
> -Page officially left The Elite only for Kenny to start booking him and Page in tag team matches anyway
> -Kenny has been ducking PAC hard for months
> ...


Yeah, This started out feeling like a Page storyline, but the longer it goes, the more apparent it is to me that this is part of a larger Kenny Omega story arc. He is the one constantly forced to pick up the pieces left behind with Bucks/Page. He isn’t able to focus on Pac who has been terrorizing others to get to him, etc.

Kenny Omega will be unleashed soon.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DOTL said:


> Can someone please explain to me why the show was “bad”? I don’t get it.


Moxley v Ortiz was mostly shit because all Moxley cant really wrestle with one eye. All he was doing was selling the injury eye before the finisher. He better not wrestle with an eye patch against Jericho because it is going to suck.

Best friends v SCU didnt really work. Two face teams, chemistry was not there. SCU are pretty much an after thought now.

Baker v Yuka was terrible. 

Butcher/Blade/Lucha v Elite was a clusterfuck.

Sabian v Janela the crowd fell asleep.

Lashes at the end was cringe worthy. I dont see the point of building up Cody to receive sympathy from the crowd. He is already over.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought it was another great show. Not the best "Dynamite" ever, but hardly the worst.

Highlights for me:

1. The return of Yuka Sakazaki! I thought her return was going to be spoiled by having her lose to Britt, so I was thrilled that she won. A Riho-Yuka vs Britt-Nyla tag match would be fun.

2. Moxley gets his "eye for an eye" revenge. And I liked how Santana stepped up and challenged Moxley later. 

3. The Elite storyline seems to be ready to erupt. I'm twisted several ways how I want this to play out. I love all the Elite guys. That match was great! And I laughed when Hangman pulled out his pitcher of beer!

4. That last segment was uncomfortable to watch, but very emotional as well. Cody's a good actor. And MJF is just so hate-able. I can't wait for Revolution.

5. I loved to see Brandi coming out to support Cody. After Arn, Dustin and the Bucks came out, I figured that Brandi would be a logical progression. That is her hubby, after all. It really seems that AEW is done with the Nightmare Collective, which is fine. I like Brandi the way she was before the Collective.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah I can't say I have an issue with his selling. It looked like it hurt, so he should act hurt. The point was for MJF to weaken him before their match. It would have looked silly if he no-sold the hits. Now I'm curious, how would The Bucks take them?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tilon said:


> That was possibly the best episode across the board they've had yet. You can tell Tony has been doing his homework and watching his Nitros, they're weaving things together and using more video much more effectively.
> 
> Those lashes were fucking brutal. It had to hurt like Hell. You could SEE the welts. It doesn't get more legit than that. You know, the worst part of it is waiting for it. I'd like to see the shittalkers here take 10 of those. You'd want your family out there too.


It's a fucking belt not a bull whip lol. Idk what type of family you grew up in, but if you grew up in a family were belt whoopings were a thing, by the time you're a teenager the belt will be retired as punishment because it's not really effective to anybody that's not a child child.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Dynamite is becoming more character and storyline driven which is what will hold the audience if there's a character and/or storyline that hooks them in, the in-ring product definitely took a backseat this week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah I can't say I have an issue with his selling. It looked like it hurt, so he should act hurt. The point was for MJF to weaken him before their match. It would have looked silly if he no-sold the hits. Now I'm curious, how would The Bucks take them?



No one is saying he has to no sell lmao.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

No Marko Stunt is definitely a positive we can all agree with, right guys?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one is saying he has to no sell lmao.


I know, I just mean that while over the top it was certainly better than the other option that the rest of the roster would have chosen


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No ones nitpicking. Cody is one of the main reasons I watch. I was really looking forward to this segment and it was plain stupid. No one is nitpicking, a segment I really thought was gonna be good sucked ass and Im expressing why I think so. You can disagree. Thats fine. But Im not nitpicking.


I mean, you realize the whole point of lashes is to drag it out? It'd be much easier to just hit 10 quickly and get it over with. The waiting is the whole point of the torture of getting lashes, historically. That's why it's dragged out. I think Brandi was a bit overdone and he overdid it some on number 9, but overall, it was great.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tilon said:


> I mean, you realize the whole point of lashes is to drag it out? It'd be much easier to just hit 10 quickly and get it over with. The waiting is the whole point of the torture of getting lashes, historically. That's why it's dragged out. I think Brandi was a bit overdone and he overdid it some on number 9, but overall, it was great.


You can draw it out but this was ridiculous. Its okay, we just see things different.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, I guess I’ll be the one to say it: this episode lacked “mmmmph” because no one was supposed to have a big storyline moment that would potentially standout over Cody’s stupid lashes segment.

That’s why we were just given a shit episode of Dynamite. That’s why Moxley was forced to go on first. That’s why the 8-man tag match was booked, knowing the senseless chaos that occurs with nothing majorly memorable, other than Omega pushing the Bucks and Page DURING THE COMMERCIAL BREAK, and Omega is AGAIN not given a chance for a live promo. Cody is why Janella and Sabian went on second to last segment.

Cody wants to be the star of the fucking show, and he just isn’t. He’s got serious fucking insecurities, and it just shows itself weekly. WWE and NJPW really wrecked his confidence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually liked most of the last segment. I just think too many people came out and it distracted from the pain Cody was enduring.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You can draw it out but this was ridiculous.


That's pro wrestling for you! One thing I found exciting is how much hype they've announced for the coming weeks.

You've got the steel cage match, and the IRONMAN MATCH which I'm incredibly hyped for. I wish they'd have announced this for Revolution. They're definitely going for the 7.25 star match with this one, I can't wait.

Check out Cody's back, you think you wouldn't shed a tear?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225261878001139712


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tilon said:


> That's pro wrestling for you! One thing I found exciting is how much hype they've announced for the coming weeks.
> 
> You've got the steel cage match, and the IRONMAN MATCH which I'm incredibly hyped for. I wish they'd have announced this for Revolution. They're definitely going for the 7.25 star match with this one, I can't wait.
> 
> ...


I agree, the iron man match should have been on the PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Right on cue. Cody has to run to social media: LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!! LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I agree, the iron man match should have been on the PPV.


God dammit, I thought it was for the PPV. There's no way I'm sitting through 30 minutes of Kenny Omega on TV. Might be the first time I watch NXT live instead.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

That fan that attacked MJF at the very end. That was a work, right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> God dammit, I thought it was for the PPV. There's no way I'm sitting through 30 minutes of Kenny Omega on TV. Might be the first time I watch NXT live instead.


Pac really needs to win too and I bet they have him lose.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

bdon said:


> Right on cue. Cody has to run to social media: LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!! LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!!


They are in the entertainment business, have you not figured it out yet?

The whole point of the lashes is that it was real.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> That fan that attacked MJF at the very end. That was a work, right?


Just wait a few hours for Meltzer to ruin it for everyone and less us all know


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Pac really needs to win too and I bet they have him lose.


They’ve booked Omega to be shit, and you think Pac needs the win here..?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Pac really needs to win too and I bet they have him lose.


Well they let the Luchas Bros get a win today so who knows, plus Kenny is letting everyone beat him so PAC might win. The best part of an Iron Man match is PAC can win numerous times and still lose at the end


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> They’ve booked Omega to be shit, and you think Pac needs the win here..?


They have kind of dropped the ball on both of them, but Kenny has been on a win streak so far this year. Maybe Hangman causes him to lose "accidentally" to at least protect him?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> They’ve booked Omega to be shit, and you think Pac needs the win here..?


To be fair, Omega hasn't lost to a guy with one eye yet


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tilon said:


> They are in the entertainment business, have you not figured it out yet?
> 
> The whole point of the lashes is that it was real.


And did you Moxley running straight to social media to show his injuries from a fucking spike in the eye?

Only one person in AEW thinks that highly of himself and consistently does everything to make himself look like he’s above everyone else.

Cody is a shitty person with serious issues.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe this will change soon?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

bdon said:


> Cody is a shitty person with serious issues.


Somebody's getting worked. You'll be around to love his heel turn, then.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That 15 seconds was by far the best use of Brandi ever on AEW television


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

epfou1 said:


> Moxley v Ortiz was mostly shit because all Moxley cant really wrestle with one eye. All he was doing was selling the injury eye before the finisher. He better not wrestle with an eye patch against Jericho because it is going to suck.
> 
> Best friends v SCU didnt really work. Two face teams, chemistry was not there. SCU are pretty much an after thought now.
> 
> ...


Yeah but what about Page’s and the Bucks development? What about PAC? What about the eye gouge? Even the Dark Order’s refusal to attack Daniels, Rhio getting tabled, and what’s her naming losing a tooth. BBB and Lucha Bro’s finally getting a W. All those things were great setup for next week. And if a show’s job is to get you to tune in for future content, they accomplished that.

Maybe the matches weren’t perfect, but the set up was one of their best.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No. Nobody is getting worked. This is about Cody Runnels, the man off the camera, who very clearly is still in his feelings about his time in WWE and NJPW. Every single time his face finds a camera, he thinks it must be the most compelling, overly dramatic bullshit on television.

I can’t fucking stand when Paul Levesque does it, and he’s at least a helluva performer. So, I’ll be damned if I enjoy it when Cody does it.

This was an embarrassment as a wrestling fan and made no fucking sense from the moment it was announced. What good does having a fucking match with MJF do him? Just kick his fucking ass backstage when you two see each other.

But the “woe is me” bullshit of having everyone come to his aid over a belt whipping? The closeup shot of Brandi begging and pleading to stand by her man and tell him “just one more” as if he was about to die, and she was “letting him go”?

Stupid, cringe-y shit that gives wrestling a bad name.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> Name dropping the WWE time and time again makes it seem like AEW fans have a massive inferiority complex, it's a turn off to people who are new to this product.


It’s natural in every sport. A rookie with more raw talent will come along and a small yet vocal fan base will proclaim them to better than the old incumbent but it will take a few years for the majority to figure it out.

That’s where we are at. AEW is simply on another level compared to the old WWE. 1/3rd of the wrestling fan base has already figured this out, the other 2/3rds are like Tom Brady fans refusing to believe the Mahomes hype but the truth will be clear someday


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

bdon said:


> No. Nobody is getting worked. This is about Cody Runnels, the man off the camera, who very clearly is still in his feelings about his time in WWE and NJPW. Every single time his face finds a camera, he thinks it must be the most compelling, overly dramatic bullshit on television.
> 
> I can’t fucking stand when Paul Levesque does it, and he’s at least a helluva performer. So, I’ll be damned if I enjoy it when Cody does it.
> 
> ...


Dude what Cody did tonight trumps anything HHH has done short of his return from the quad in ‘02 which was quite possibly the loudest pop I’ve ever witnessed, only Goldberg’s win over Hogan compares.

To say Cody is being over dramatic when he and MJF just sold 20k+ PPVs in 20 minutes is the absurd rumbling of a WWE fan clinging to hope that they will be as relevant as AEW will be in 2030.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> As long as you can stop weirdly comparing one show that is wayyyyy more successful and Dynamite. Deal? Do you acknowledge that it was a hot start and the crowd is dead again?


The crowd was hype from start to finish. Seriously, you should go back to the wwe forums.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Dude what Cody did tonight trumps anything HHH has done short of his return from the quad in ‘02 which was quite possibly the loudest pop I’ve ever witnessed, only Goldberg’s win over Hogan compares.
> 
> To say Cody is being over dramatic when he and MJF just sold 20k+ PPVs in 20 minutes is the absurd rumbling of a WWE fan clinging to hope that they will be as relevant as AEW will be in 2030.


I’m a massive AEW fan. I sent my wife, children, and nephew to the 5th episode of Dynamite with front row tickets, because I was stuck at work and couldn’t take them myself. I’m anxiously waiting for tickets to go on sale for DoN II, so that I can fly all of us to Vegas to watch the show together. I am only home 10 days a month and sitting with my son watching Dynamite together is the highlight of those 10 days home.

Cody‘s penchant to make EVERYTHING he does such a fucking spectacle and draw poor pity me BS has been boiling with me for a while. You didn’t get over in WWE and NJPW. It’s ok. You ain’t the first. Stop beating us over the head screaming “I’m SOMEBODY!!!”


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow I enjoyed this episode of AEW, I watched the Moxley and Jericho stuff, the Hangman stuff (skipped the young bucks stuff in between) and the 10 lashings segment and it was great! I skipped all the geeks like Janela and Orange Cassidy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Joey Janella needs to go the fuck away, now and forever. That's all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Joey Janella needs to go the fuck away, now and forever. That's all.


I don’t mind him for the most part, but this shit being “personal” (I’m sure he’s past it but using it for a story now) clearly affected the match. Sitting around and no selling kicks to the back, staring at Penelope with a stupid expression on his face, just to take up TWO segments!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is the Nightmare Collective over? Also, what about Chris Daniel's, is he joining Dark Order?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe this will change soon?
> 
> View attachment 82611



Moxley going through Inner Circle beating Guevara,Ortiz and likely Santana next week. It would make a lot of sense for main event of the go home show into Revolution be Moxley vs Hager. 


I know they have Pac vs Omega Iron match that night. But I would open with that match. Then do Moxley vs Hager main event. Let them wrestle for 5-7 minutes and have it be AEW first DQ or No Contest. 


With Moxley hitting paradigm shift on Hager. Then before he could even go for the pin Inner Circle all jumps in and all attack Moxley. Darby Allin comes out for save and him and Moxley do ok 2 on 5 for a minute. Until Inner Circle over powers them and destroys both guys and Inner Circle celebrating going into the ppv.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’m a massive AEW fan. I sent my wife, children, and nephew to the 5th episode of Dynamite with front row tickets, because I was stuck at work and couldn’t take them myself. I’m anxiously waiting for tickets to go on sale for DoN II, so that I can fly all of us to Vegas to watch the show together. I am only home 10 days a month and sitting with my son watching Dynamite together is the highlight of those 10 days home.
> 
> Cody‘s penchant to make EVERYTHING he does such a fucking spectacle and draw poor pity me BS has been boiling with me for a while. You didn’t get over in WWE and NJPW. It’s ok. You ain’t the first. Stop beating us over the head screaming “I’m SOMEBODY!!!”


I dont think thats what it is. Hes a likable face and its part of his journey.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

I am willing to bet the lashing segment will be the highest rated segment on either dynamite or nxt.
It went on a little too long but I doubt many people changed the channel.... everyone was curious how it would unfold.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> I am willing to bet the lashing segment will be the highest rated segment on either dynamite or nxt.
> It went on a little too long but I doubt many people changed the channel.... everyone was curious how it would unfold.


Oh, I stayed glued to the television hoping something, _anything _would happen to make it worth the while.

And all I got was a Cody “This is Your Life” montage of everyone coming to talk him through a few belt whippings. They were most certainly brutal lashes, but goddamn, BRANDI coming to talk him through it with a zoomed in shot?Shit was so over-the-top, Rocky screaming at Adrienne “I’M AFRAID!!! THERE!! I SAID IT!!”

Not everything has to be chasing an Oscar. Some times just some good ol’, “silly rasslin’ stuff” works.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Joe Gill said:


> I am willing to bet the lashing segment will be the highest rated segment on either dynamite or nxt.
> It went on a little too long but I doubt many people changed the channel.... everyone was curious how it would unfold.


Could be but it seems like AEW opening segment often does highest rating. Especially when they open with top stars in Moxley/Jericho in it. I think it will open strong then SCU/Best Friends will lose ton of viewers. 


Britt Baker will bring some back and even more should come back for 8 man tag. Then Sabian/Janela will lose ton of viewers again. But Cody lashings should bring back a lot of viewers. Not sure it will be more then what the show started at tho.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I actually liked most of the last segment. I just think too many people came out and it distracted from the pain Cody was enduring.


That was the point.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I read the results, wow that show sounded atrocious. Glad I skipped it


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

I saw the photo of Cody's back. What is the idiot trying to accomplish? Pro wrestling is real fighting? AEW is more real than WWE? In AEW they have real straps unlike those at the Royal Rumble?
That's why we don't have a new wrestling boom, because the alternative is a bunch of try-hard posers who will cut their arm off tomorrow just to prove something.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Settle down dude. I wasn't attacking you. I was simply saying your opinions would be better if the comparisons weren't occurring on every page in every AEW thread. It got old for some of us very quick


Oh, you mean like yourself and Woodsy?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing show. AEW keeps delivering week after week. They’re only getting started too, so much more ground to cover. Can’t wait for Moxley’s reign.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I missed the first 20 minutes, and I read some comments and feel like I missed a big thing. 
Overall I enjoyed the show. I was very surprised by the large amount of segments compared to the previous (and especially the firsts) Dynamite's episodes. But the story lines going and I think it is good to stitch some viewers.

I am really in love with Hangman Page. I remember feeling it was to early to give him a main event spot when he fought Jericho, now I really feel a star is on the rise. 
MJF is brilliant, unfortunately there is absolutely no chance for him getting over Cody, the way the story telling is. Even if I appreciated the Lashes segment, I was feeling like watching The Passion V2.0.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I loved the ending. At first I was like, it shouldnt be a big deal but Cody sold it so damn well I actually felt bad for him by the time his wife came out. What a build to this storyline it has been so far. Absolutely loving it.

Loved the part where all the midcard heels come out to see Cody be humiliated. It was to challenge his ego and react rashly, countered by his friends to support him. It was well planned and nicely executed.

Its one of those moment you just want to be a mark and enjoy the segment. Cant wait to see Cody beat the shit out of MJF. It will be glorious to watch.

Kudos to both Cody and MJF making this feud as good as it was expected to be.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I saw the photo of Cody's back. What is the idiot trying to accomplish? Pro wrestling is real fighting? AEW is more real than WWE? In AEW they have real straps unlike those at the Royal Rumble?
> That's why we don't have a new wrestling boom, because the alternative is a bunch of try-hard posers who will cut their arm off tomorrow just to prove something.


we don’t have a new wrestling boom because the industry leader made it impossible to take seriously.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

MoxAsylum said:


> Didn’t bother watching the week heard it was horrible too ?


Just like you say every other week?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> Right on cue. Cody has to run to social media: LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!! LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!!


Not to be like Danielson or anything like that... no, no, no. Did you really think that they wouldn't show what happened after it went off air!? I'm sure everyone who's watched it, was curious to see the damage. You haters are just too much.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> Not to be like Danielson or anything like that... no, no, no. Did you really think that they wouldn't show what happened after it went off air!? I'm sure everyone who's watched it, was curious to see the damage. You haters are just too much.


And just like that, I’m back to being “a hater”.

I love the show. I watch every segment, every week, because I’m a fan. If I don’t like Cody forcing his desire to make up for WWE and NJPW down my throat, that does not make me a hater. Just means I don’t like any one wrestler making a point to put themselves over the show and the rest of the roster, especially when it is one with copious amounts of power in how the show is run.

It’s HHH bullshit all over to me.

And I don’t have a clue who Danielson is, man. Remember: I did NOT watch wrestling for 2 decades after WCW’s demise, save for YouTube stuff in the last couple years to understand what the hell my 6 year old nephew was always going on and on about the way I used to do after Nitro.

Oh! And the 3-4 months of Sting’s time in WWE when HHH dicked over WCW one more time, which promptly killed any chance of winning back this “retired” fan.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And just like that, I’m back to being “a hater”.
> 
> I love the show. I watch every segment, every week, because I’m a fan. If I don’t like Cody forcing his desire to make up for WWE and NJPW down my throat, that does not make me a hater. Just means I don’t like any one wrestler making a point to put themselves over the show and the rest of the roster, especially when it is one with copious amounts of power in how the show is run.
> 
> ...


How dare you critique AEW. Any objective criticism is equal to blind hate. Unless you criticize the Dark Order. That is acceptable.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Weee! It's like I have my own forum. Woodsy would be proud.

So, the Edge/Orton segment wasn't too long, Randy wasn't being over dramatic, where was the logic by not having someone come out to help him, WWE posted his off-the-air stretchered-out bit, this week Orton walked around the ring for what... 10-15 minutes saying nothing, again being over dramatic. Some of you really need to find something else to watch and something else to do. Every week it's the same thing with you guys. This was the worst show... until the next worst show. I can't watch this anymore... but I'll be here to tell you it sucked next week too. NXT is always better and the ratings will prove it... until the ratings are released, showing the opposite and then we have to say it was down from 1.4 million the first week, while blindly ignoring Raw's ratings going from 4-5 million in the last 5-10 years, to barely hanging on with 2 million. If you guys want to use the data history to back up your "opinions", then use the same logic as I am.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lashing segment was pretty great. Really separates aew from anything wwe is doing. It's important they have their own distinctive brand.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> How dare you critique AEW. Any objective criticism is equal to blind hate. Unless you criticize the Dark Order. That is acceptable.


Yes, how dare someone like AEW!? Blasphemous I tell you!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m clearly not a WWE or NXT guy, @Garty . Wtf? Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garty said:


> Weee! It's like I have my own forum. Woodsy would be proud.
> 
> So, the Edge/Orton segment wasn't too long, Randy wasn't being over dramatic, where was the logic by not having someone come out to help him, WWE posted his off-the-air stretchered-out bit, this week Orton walked around the ring for what... 10-15 minutes saying nothing, again being over dramatic. Some of you really need to find something else to watch and something else to do. Every week it's the same thing with you guys. This was the worst show... until the next worst show. I can't watch this anymore... but I'll be here to tell you it sucked next week too. NXT is always better and the ratings will prove it... until the ratings are released, showing the opposite and then we have to say it was down from 1.4 million the first week, while blindly ignoring Raw's ratings going from 4-5 million in the last 5-10 years, to barely hanging on with 2 million. If you guys want to use the data history to back up your "opinions", then use the same logic as I am.


So do the current ratings objectively prove Smackdown is better than RAW and both are better than AEW? Is that your argument? The Randy Orton/Edge stuff was great stuff that gave current fans a hint of what wrestling used to be. Imagine someone actually getting heat and milking the audience. Almost none of us on here are defending most of current WWE and we all know why the ratings took a nosedive (Cena). Should we keep doing the stupid stuff that caused the ratings to fall or learn from it and make a better product? Those of us wanting AEW to be successful hate to see them making stupid mistakes like letting the Bucks book a match or have a small child get moves in on an adult man, etc.



Garty said:


> Yes, how dare someone like AEW!? Blasphemous I tell you!


I like AEW overall, but not everything they present. There were segments on every episode of Nitro and RAW during the AE that I hated. Am I allowed to criticize segments today just like I did back then?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

All the tough guys are out, saying what they usually say. Cody's a wimp. What a pussy. A belt you hold your pants up with? LOL I could take 20+ hits with a heavyweight strap and not even break a sweat. Could you? Really?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I hate WWE so much that I refuse to watch NXT on principle. My nephew watches WWE, and my son has no fucking clue about the show. The ONLY wrestling he knows, by MY design, is AEW.

Criticize something and get called a WWE fanboy. Lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garty said:


> All the tough guys are out, saying what they usually say. Cody's a wimp. What a pussy. A belt you hold your pants up with? LOL I could take 20+ hits with a heavyweight strap and not even break a sweat. Could you? Really?


Cody has been one of the best things on AEW. I do not think I have criticized him at all since it started.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> I’m clearly not a WWE or NXT guy, @Garty . Wtf? Lol


I didn't say you were. I was giving a rebuttal, in comparison of the Edge/Orton segment, to the Cody segment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And yes, I could and have taken lashes from a belt. I loved my frat boy years, drunken birthday nights at strip clubs that offer “the sacrifice” in which you’re tied to a stripper pole before being subjected onto all fours as 3-4 beautiful ladies take turns beating you with the belt before giving you a wonderful lap dance on stage.

My ass and back looked like ground beef afterwards, but it hurt so good. Lmao

What he did definitely hurt. It just didn’t require the extra theatrics with the Brandi up-close-and-personal moment, harkening memories of Rocky.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

@Lheurch, I didn't single you out as a tough guy. It was a general reference to the "be a man" crowd. Making the Raw and SmackDown ratings being bigger than AEW... yes, it's obvious. AEW doesn't compete with those two shows, only NXT, so having that opinion, while true, is not a way to explain why AEW's numbers are lower than Raw and SmackDown, when I used the same "spin", like some users do to justify what they say. Only the ratings of AEW and NXT head-to-head, can be used to argue that point. Why? It's used every week when AEW beats NXT, you hear the same old line, "they've lost half their audience, they're barely above 500,000". Sound at all familiar?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garty said:


> @Lheurch, I didn't single you out as a tough guy. It was a general reference to the "be a man" crowd. Making the Raw and SmackDown ratings being bigger than AEW... yes, it's obvious. AEW doesn't compete with those two shows, only NXT, so having that opinion, while true, is not a way to explain why AEW's numbers are lower than Raw and SmackDown, when I used the same "spin", like some users do to justify what they say. Only the ratings of AEW and NXT head-to-head, can be used to argue that point. Why? It's used every week when AEW beats NXT, you hear the same old line, "they've lost half their audience, they're barely above 500,000". Sound at all familiar?


I am not arguing AEW is not successful. I am saying they are their own worst enemy in growing new fans though.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> And yes, I could and have taken lashes from a belt. I loved my frat boy years, drunken birthday nights at strip clubs that offer “the sacrifice” in which you’re tied to a stripper pole before being subjected onto all fours as 3-4 beautiful ladies take turns beating you with the belt before giving you a wonderful lap dance on stage.
> 
> My ass and back looked like ground beef afterwards, but it hurt so good. Lmao
> 
> What he did definitely hurt. It just didn’t require the extra theatrics with the Brandi up-close-and-personal moment, harkening memories of Rocky.


Does you wife/girlfriend know about that stuff?! 

I would tend to believe (kayfabe or reality), that the people in Cody's life who care about him, watching him take those lashes, may have had a little concern for his safety and well-being, don't you think? This was real. Rocky was a film.

I meant to add, that the shot Wardlow hit Cody with, was brutal. It was like he put it through him, not just hit him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> And did you Moxley running straight to social media to show his injuries from a fucking spike in the eye?
> 
> Only one person in AEW thinks that highly of himself and consistently does everything to make himself look like he’s above everyone else.
> 
> Cody is a shitty person with serious issues.


You’re as one-eyed as Mox mate

Cody is the undisputed face of this company at the moment


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Garty said:


> All the tough guys are out, saying what they usually say. Cody's a wimp. What a pussy. A belt you hold your pants up with? LOL I could take 20+ hits with a heavyweight strap and not even break a sweat. Could you? Really?


No one is saying that at all. And where was his wife to come check on him after his eye was split in half? Or after MJF basically ruined his career? It doesnt make sense.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Let me guess. The people who are normally negative nancies are being negative nancies. Yawn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> Does you wife/girlfriend know about that stuff?!
> 
> I would tend to believe (kayfabe or reality), that the people in Cody's life who care about him, watching him take those lashes, may have had a little concern for his safety and well-being, don't you think? This was real. Rocky was a film.
> 
> I meant to add, that the shot Wardlow hit Cody with, was brutal. It was like he put it through him, not just hit him.


She does NOT. We met well after those days thankfully. She would not have liked the man I was in my younger, single days.

I’m going to rewatch this episode again. I feel like I let a few things really ruin the overall show for me, because I definitely loved the Moxley “eye-for-an-eye” moment, the Kenny/Hangman stuff, and The Dark Order/Christopher Daniels portion of SCU/Bets Friends stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Let me guess. The people who are normally negative nancies are being negative nancies. Yawn.


Imagine that people who call out BS continue to call out BS. Should we be Trumpian lapdogs here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was an alright show this week - building story more than anything else

i skipped through Kip / Janela - just because it doesn’t interest me

i skipped bits of the lashing, as those hurt like hell and i find it hard to watch

spoiler for some on here for the rest of your lives: an 8-man tag will ALWAYS be a clusterfuck

might as well get used to that.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Night night time. Me very sleepy now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Imagine that people who call out BS continue to call out BS. Should we be Trumpian lapdogs here?


I haven’t watched the show yet but the people who are usually over critical and negative - People like @RainmakerV2 ”WhO BoOks ThIs ShIt” for one of the highest rated AEW shows - I guess they still have nothing good to say.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> I haven’t watched the show yet but the people who are usually over critical and negative - People like @RainmakerV2 ”WhO BoOks ThIs ShIt” for one of the highest rated AEW shows - I guess they still have nothing good to say.



Lol, I said I usually love everything Cody does, but this was overly melodramatic and completely missed the mark for me. That being said, I liked the Moxley match and the angle with Santana, and I loved the Britt Baker angle. The rest I was at work and didnt really see.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Overall I didn't enjoy this episode as much as last week, although I thought it was a very solid episode that progressed stories and feuds. 

1. Moxley/Ortiz was a nice opening match. Mox getting some revenge on the IC. 

2. Tag match was decent enough. Did what it needed to do and build up SCU as no 1 contenders for the titles next week and we got the Daniels/Dark Order tease at the end as well. 

3. Great Darby Allin promo, AEW have been knocking these promos out the park these last couple of weeks. Last week it was PAC this week Allin. Looks like Allin/Sammy feud, which I can get on board with as they're two of the brightest talents of AEW. 

4. Nice Yuka debut. Hope she's featured regularly. Still not high on Britt. Her Promo this week wasn't great and the match itself wasn't that good. Yuka deserved better for her opening match. At least she got the win. I will say that Britt is much better as a Heel, people really booing the shit out of her during that aftermatch beatdown. 

5. 8 man tag was really good. More story building with the division of the elite, so did what it needed to do. 

6. Again I love PAC. The fire and intensity in his promos I just love and I can't wait for this iron-man match. I thought they wouldve saved that for revolution but I'm glad we're getting this on TV instead. I'm sure they'll knock it out the park. 

7. Riho/Nyla next week. I hope Nyla wins the title. I like how they've been building her up as an unstoppable force these last few weeks. She'd be a legit champion. Keep her looking as dominant as she dud this week. 

8. Janela/Sabian match was ok, perhaps dragged on a few minutes too long for my liking. Penelope being out there was a plus. Hopefully by Double or Nothing we've got this mid card title that the likes of these two can fight for, but this is a nice little personal feud. 

9. Tag team elimination match scheduled in two weekd for the no 1 contenders at Revolution. Bucks will win and face Omega/Page but hopefully they use this as an opportunity to make PP, Jungle express and Lucha bros look strong also. 

10. I really enjoyed the closing segment. The lashed looked legit sore. The 9th one that Wardlow did looked pretty brutal. This gave MJF even more heat. The guy's absolutely hated by the crowd. I fucking love this guy, the best heel in wrestling, a true asshole. Great story building in this feud, finally. You could feel the personal hatred between them, very well done. I really hope MJF goes over at Revolution. Heck I'd strap the rocket to him and have him take the title off Moxley later in the year.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I used to get the belt as a child so I can assure you that don't tickle.

Also Mox needs the gold.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

These AEW “do no wrong” cult fans are annoying. Obviously I watch the show and I’m a huge Mox fan. But AEW is far from perfect and last nights show sounded horrible. Also I can’t stand Cody, never could. It’s annoying how he injects himself into 3 feuds. Was it also necessary to give Janela and Sabian a long match like that? Also they really need to time down on the geeks like Orange Cassidy......Also I can not stand Nyla and the agenda being pushed there, instant channel changer......


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On to the mid-card.... am I the only one who noticed how much more swagger Evil Uno has these days

walked around like the Underboss he is 

here’s the ad from last night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225247710850084864


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

I am neither an AEW cultist or a hater but the show is getting a little stale for me. I don't know if they are waiting for Harper, Matt Hardy or Lance Archer but the rotation of the same 15 to 20 guy's is getting old. If the model is going to build up for 3 to 4 for a PPV, I think you are going to tire people out.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dice Morgan said:


> I am neither an AEW cultist or a hater but the show is getting a little stale for me. I don't know if they are waiting for Harper, Matt Hardy or Lance Archer but the rotation of the same 15 to 20 guy's is getting old. If the model is going to build up for 3 to 4 for a PPV, I think you are going to tire people out.


This is exactly how I felt before the last PPV. And youre right. It really feels like they’re going through the motions as they approach the PPV.
They should consider doing special Dynamite that end storylines or whatever. That wasn’t what they did with Bash on the Beach


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> The crowd was hype from start to finish. Seriously, you should go back to the wwe forums.


I don't think I've ever frequented the WWE section. I legit just press new and respond to whatever I feel like. Also, the crowd died numerous times throughout the night and we both know why. Don't just be honest with me, be honest with yourself.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> Oh, you mean like yourself and Woodsy?


Can you announce that you're going to put me on ignore and actually do it this time.. How was your holiday?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> Weee! It's like I have my own forum. Woodsy would be proud.
> 
> So, the Edge/Orton segment wasn't too long, Randy wasn't being over dramatic, where was the logic by not having someone come out to help him, WWE posted his off-the-air stretchered-out bit, this week Orton walked around the ring for what... 10-15 minutes saying nothing, again being over dramatic. Some of you really need to find something else to watch and something else to do. Every week it's the same thing with you guys. This was the worst show... until the next worst show. I can't watch this anymore... but I'll be here to tell you it sucked next week too. NXT is always better and the ratings will prove it... until the ratings are released, showing the opposite and then we have to say it was down from 1.4 million the first week, while blindly ignoring Raw's ratings going from 4-5 million in the last 5-10 years, to barely hanging on with 2 million. If you guys want to use the data history to back up your "opinions", then use the same logic as I am.


The sooner you realize you're not arguing with WWE super fans the better it will be for your sanity. Most of us have very similar criticisms for both products.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> I didn't say you were. I was giving a rebuttal, in comparison of the Edge/Orton segment, to the Cody segment.


You're only responding to those voices in your head here


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Was an alright show this week - building story more than anything else
> 
> i skipped through Kip / Janela - just because it doesn’t interest me
> 
> ...


Wait a second, why doesn't think guy get chastised for having the same negative opinions the rest of us have?!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A solid show overall. Nothing amazing, but solid.

I don’t know how I really feel about the Cody and MJF segment. Not because it was too violent or anything. Just because it was so drawn out and I can’t say I was ever fully invested in what was going on.

Highlights of the show for me was Mox being a badass opening the show and the continuation of a very good angle with Hangman Page. Baker’s gimmick is getting better too.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

People underestimate how much a cooperative crowd covers up bad wrestling. If this same show was in front of a Raw or Smackdown crowd it would be pretty terrible. AEW is benefiting huge from being new and having the crowds trust. If Raw had a guy stabbing guys in the eye and a dumb 20 lashings segment and half the roster full of guys that don't belong on mainstream tv, people would be crapping all over it and the crowd would be silent.

I don't mind the show so far but the quality really needs to improve because once the excitement of being new wears off, they are going to have a tough time.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> These AEW “do no wrong” cult fans are annoying. Obviously I watch the show and I’m a huge Mox fan. But AEW is far from perfect and last nights show sounded horrible. Also I can’t stand Cody, never could. It’s annoying how he injects himself into 3 feuds. Was it also necessary to give Janela and Sabian a long match like that? Also they really need to time down on the geeks like Orange Cassidy......Also I can not stand Nyla and the agenda being pushed there, instant channel changer......


What agenda is being pushed with Nyla? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Like Santana & Ortiz entrance
Jericho on commentary
Eye for an Eye
OC getting pops just for swapping out coats and lying down. But he needs to go purely single and soon.
Great finish by SCU
Not sure if Dark Order were getting genuine heat or Baron Corbin heat! Good mind games though with Daniels. I think the exalted one is Paul Heyman 
Actually impressed with the women’s match. Baker provoked the crowd well. Solid in-ring and great after bell assault by Baker
LoL at Fenix rope walking.
This match had everything. Page should get wrestler of the week for this (though I haven’t seen the Ospreay v Sabre match yet!!) 
PAC just getting better
Jericho - “What kind of a piece of trash puts a spike into someone’s eye” 
LOL I actually thought that was an indigestion tablet commercial
Whip it!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

MoxAsylum said:


> These AEW “do no wrong” cult fans are annoying. Obviously I watch the show and I’m a huge Mox fan. But AEW is far from perfect and last nights show sounded horrible. Also I can’t stand Cody, never could. It’s annoying how he injects himself into 3 feuds. Was it also necessary to give Janela and Sabian a long match like that? Also they really need to time down on the geeks like Orange Cassidy......Also I can not stand Nyla and the agenda being pushed there, instant channel changer......


You didn’t even watch the show. How do you know if the criticism is justified or not?


----------



## wattyaknow (Oct 2, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> A solid show overall. Nothing amazing, but solid.
> 
> I don’t know how I really feel about the Cody and MJF segment. Not because it was too violent or anything. Just because it was so drawn out and I can’t say I was ever fully invested in what was going on.
> 
> Highlights of the show for me was Mox being a badass opening the show and the continuation of a very good angle with Hangman Page. Baker’s gimmick is getting better too.


The Cody stuff went way too long without much of a payoff either. Really think they should have had MJF do 9 lashes and refuse to do the 10th so Cody wouldn't be able to fight him. 

Then Cody get MJF so pissed off at a later date that he takes his belt and lashes him the 10th time, Cody smiles & MJF looks worried because now he actually has to fight Cody, then Cody beats down MJF leading into their match.


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

DOTL said:


> we don’t have a new wrestling boom because the industry leader made it impossible to take seriously.


Funny, 1-2 years ago we had the same industry leader. What happened with this shit "The company the fans have waited for since 2001. OMG teh Vincez scared"? Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> These AEW “do no wrong” cult fans are annoying. Obviously I watch the show and I’m a huge Mox fan. But AEW is far from perfect and last nights show sounded horrible. Also I can’t stand Cody, never could. It’s annoying how he injects himself into 3 feuds. Was it also necessary to give Janela and Sabian a long match like that? Also they really need to time down on the geeks like Orange Cassidy......Also I can not stand Nyla and the agenda being pushed there, instant channel changer......


I hope you've never called anyone a snowflake before because you seem to be offended by Nyla's very existence. They've never once gotten political with Nyla, or even brought up that she's transgender that I can recall.

You would've really been triggered by this week's Nyla segment where PAC is holding Riho hostage and then says something like "What kind of man do you think I am Kenny? I'd never hit a woman! I'm a bastard! I'm not a beast...but SHE is!" And then Nyla comes out and power bombs Riho on a table.

If that's what politics is like, I gotta watch more politics LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually really liked the closing segment. It was tough to watch with how brutal it got, but when it was done, MJF was a bigger heel and Cody was a stronger face, and that's what you want heading into the PPV match.

Interesting that we've got some big stuff lined up for the next few weeks: AEW's first ever Cage match, the Pac/Omega 30 Min Iron Man Match, two title matches next week...they are going to be busy leading into the PPV.

Other points:
- Moxley is really channeling his inner Steve Austin, in a good way. He's becoming quite vicious, and using the car key to take and eye for an eye was, uh, unique to say the least. He'll probably take out most of the
-Britt Baker is also winning me over as a heel. That curb stomp (rope stomp?) and knocking Yuki's teeth out look vicious.
-Pac finally gets his match with Omega, and Riho gets destroyed by Nyla Rose, setting up that title match. The set up for all of that was fine, and I am interested in seeing the Iron Man Match.
-After several rough patches to set them up, The Dark Order have seem to find a groove. I loved the PSA they had which I thought was a real commercial for a second, and actively targeting Christopher Daniels gives this angle a direction for now.
-The 8 man tag was a mess. Another example of "vidya game wrasslin" with bodies flying all over the place with no care for the rules. I was happy to see the Lucha Bros and B&B go over. I really dig B&B's style. They are brawling bruiser types, which sets them apart from all the high flying teams AEW has, and I hope they continue to be pushed.
-I still think they are telegraphing the Hangman heel turn a little too heavily, and I'm starting to think a heel turn would be a huge mistake as he's one of the most over guys on the show now.
-The matches this week, thankfully, didn't go too long. AEW has a tendency to have almost every match go two segments, which is just unnecessary and can cause the show to drag. Sometimes it is better to just get to the f'ing point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PPV is end of this month

expecting 3 major weeks


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)




----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> People underestimate how much a cooperative crowd covers up bad wrestling. If this same show was in front of a Raw or Smackdown crowd it would be pretty terrible. AEW is benefiting huge from being new and having the crowds trust. If Raw had a guy stabbing guys in the eye and a dumb 20 lashings segment and half the roster full of guys that don't belong on mainstream tv, people would be crapping all over it and the crowd would be silent.
> 
> I don't mind the show so far but the quality really needs to improve because once the excitement of being new wears off, they are going to have a tough time.


You also over estimate wrestling fans .. WWE is what it is today because Vince continued to do the exact opposite of what the fans wanted. In fact its Vince's immense good luck and fortune that fans do not stay away in entirety and continue to pour money into the product despite Vince's less than stellar booking decisions. Remember WWE has also done some pretty shitty things in the past. Not everything they did in the attitude era was gold. So if some promotion has good will and the fans especially the live audience is behind it, you run with it which is what AEW is doing. They do not have writers writing absolute bull crap for them to go spout out and they seem to be taking in fan feedback. What more do you want? Personally, I find AEW watchable because the character seem more different and genuine than lets say NXT (too much wrestling, everyone looks like the standard WWE prototype wrestlers, have similar short comings), Raw and Smackdown (same guys at the top for years, filtered down feuds seen many times on tele, No character development whatsoever in years etc).


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Got him across the back of the neck, lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ceeder said:


> View attachment 82614
> 
> View attachment 82615


Tag titles are beautiful


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Man this episode was fucking AWESOME. This is the type of shit I have been wanting out pro wrestling for so long. There's so much that lands or makes sense and they've made old school shit feel really new and fresh. Fuck, like, I'm just gushing over how good everything was.

Has anyone seen as big of a turnaround as Britt Baker? She went from being extremely shitty to being one of the best female heels in wrestling. She's really knocked it out of the park for three weeks straight and you can't ignore that kind of progress. Also, it's way better to nail down the personality part of wrestling and improve in the ring than it is to be great in the ring and develop a personality. She has nowhere to go but up.

Loved that eight man tag, loved Hangman being like fuck all y'all I'mma do it myself, and then later having an entire pitcher of beer materialize in his hand like Doctor Strange put it there. You also had the Kenny stuff that stemmed from the tag match with Pac going after Riho to get to Kenny.

That main event angle. Damn. I thought it was really gripping stuff. At one point I hoped Cody would ask for a mic and do the whole, "thank you sir may I have ANOTHA!" If you going to borrow from wrestling's history, you may as well borrow the best stuff.

And then there's that Wardlow shot. Holy shit. Cody is going to be feeling this shit for a long time.

SCU vs Best Friends was fun and I fucking LOVE how Dark Order is being used to feud with SCU and even the Best Friends. This is the best use for Dark Order. Start low and work your way up. This was also the first time you could tell the Dark Order was over with the crowd.

The crowd ruled it tonight. They were into damn near everything. This has always been one of AEW's greatest strengths.

I can't wait until next week. 4.25 out of 5 blunts.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Weak show. For the first time I actually watched the show in 40-45 minutes. Can't stand the women's division & the heatless faces/faces matches anymore, sorry.

Loved Santana's promo. The guy is giving me Eddie Kingston's vibes. Him vs Mox should be dope.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Yeah I thought the show was great but I also agree about Santana. He is a hidden gem that could be a big player in AEW 3-5 years from now alongside the other guys blowing up like MJF, Darby, and Hangman


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

bdon said:


> I’m a massive AEW fan. I sent my wife, children, and nephew to the 5th episode of Dynamite with front row tickets, because I was stuck at work and couldn’t take them myself. I’m anxiously waiting for tickets to go on sale for DoN II, so that I can fly all of us to Vegas to watch the show together. I am only home 10 days a month and sitting with my son watching Dynamite together is the highlight of those 10 days home.
> 
> Cody‘s penchant to make EVERYTHING he does such a fucking spectacle and draw poor pity me BS has been boiling with me for a while. You didn’t get over in WWE and NJPW. It’s ok. You ain’t the first. Stop beating us over the head screaming “I’m SOMEBODY!!!”


Like you I’m a huge AEW fan too, glad that we finally have a good alternative here in the US with both ROH and Impact chugging along.

I was a bit iffy about last nights ending as it felt so drawn out. The more I think about it all this morning and if you have been following wrestling since the 80s, Cody has the best teacher that taught him all this drama........his dad Dusty. Dusty did the same stuff in the 80’s and it went over very well, setup a lot of dramatic storylines. Granted we’ve about seen everything now in wrestling over the years, I feel like Cody is trying to bring back the flare and drama that his dad had back in the NWA and WCW days which people loved.

My biggest complaint is his damn entrance, that should be saved for PPV and not Dynamite, it’s too grand for a weekly show.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Funny, 1-2 years ago we had the same industry leader. What happened with this shit "The company the fans have waited for since 2001. OMG teh Vincez scared"? Excuses, excuses.


1-2 years ago the industry was on the decline to where it is now, but AEW has been a net good for wrestling in spite of it. Whether it be in regards to converting the market into a sellers market, or just plain old pushing WWE out of its comfort zone a bit.

And yes Vince is scared. Why else do you think he put NXT up against Dynamite?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Man this episode was fucking AWESOME. This is the type of shit I have been wanting out pro wrestling for so long. There's so much that lands or makes sense and they've made old school shit feel really new and fresh. Fuck, like, I'm just gushing over how good everything was.
> 
> Has anyone seen as big of a turnaround as Britt Baker? She went from being extremely shitty to being one of the best female heels in wrestling. She's really knocked it out of the park for three weeks straight and you can't ignore that kind of progress. Also, it's way better to nail down the personality part of wrestling and improve in the ring than it is to be great in the ring and develop a personality. She has nowhere to go but up.
> 
> ...


I felt exactly the same mate.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

That was weak.

Cody's back should have looked like Flip's


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Page's character development is pretty incredible. 

He's getting sooooooo over.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jeripunk99 said:


> That was weak.
> 
> Cody's back should have looked like Flip's
> 
> View attachment 82618


Was this not with a kendo stick


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

DOTL said:


> You didn’t even watch the show. How do you know if the criticism is justified or not?


I took my boy last night. It was the first nonWWE show he has ever attended. Just for your info, Orange Cassidy, and Marko Stunt, Jungle Boy, and Luchasaurus were more over than anything else last night. A dude legit tried to take out MJF. The crowd was a little weak for the 8nman tag, and the riho match was a dumpster fire for Dark. Again the most over match of the night was Jurassic Express vs the Gimps for Dark.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Was this not with a kendo stick


Yes. It was also Bully Ray delivering the kendo shots to Flip who is at least 100 lbs heavier then MJF.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Yes. It was also Bully Ray delivering the kendo shots to Flip who is at least 100 lbs heavier then MJF.


bully ray one of the TNA GOATs :banderas:


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> but if you grew up in a family were belt whoopings were a thing, by the time you're a teenager the belt will be retired as punishment


Spanking your kid isn't exactly the same thing as getting lashed across the back, neck, and shoulder like that by guys who are built like brick shithouses.

And yes, I got my ass whipped as a kid. But he never wrapped it around my damn shoulder and neck. Even making a comparison like that is disingenuous.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Tilon said:


> Spanking your kid isn't exactly the same thing as getting lashed across the back, neck, and shoulder like that by guys who are built like brick shithouses.
> 
> And yes, I got my ass whipped as a kid. But he never wrapped it around my damn shoulder and neck. Even making a comparison like that is disingenuous.


lol, maybe dog food would've been a better punishment


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

DOTL said:


> 1-2 years ago the industry was on the decline to where it is now, but AEW has been a net good for wrestling in spite of it. Whether it be in regards to converting the market into a sellers market, or just plain old pushing WWE out of its comfort zone a bit.
> 
> And yes Vince is scared. Why else do you think he put NXT up against Dynamite?


LOL the industry is in the same place it is since WCW and ECW died. How is 2017 and 2018 different from 2020?
I knew this would happen. Instead of starting a promotion,doing their own thing and waiting 2-3 years, building momentum, making fans fall in love with the promotion in a natural way (like ECW did) or making normal comments for a new promotion like Lucha Underground did "We don't want to be compared to WWE and other promotions, we want to be different" they started from day one with nonsense like "We will change the wrestling world" "Vince be careful" "The promotion the fans have waited for since 2001" and now when it didn't change the wrestling world as expected now you guys have billion excuses. Fuck this company, TNA in 2006 was 50x better.
btw. if you are scared you don't put your show on the same night as Dynamite. This is the opposite of being scared, this is "Look they can't even beat NXT properly, Imagine if Raw and SmackDown was on the same night"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tilon said:


> Spanking your kid isn't exactly the same thing as getting lashed across the back, neck, and shoulder like that by guys who are built like brick shithouses.
> 
> And yes, I got my ass whipped as a kid. But he never wrapped it around my damn shoulder and neck. Even making a comparison like that is disingenuous.


A belt is a fucking belt bruh. I don't know you, but I'm willing to bet you wouldn't need your family to comfort you over being hit with a belt


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

Jeripunk99 said:


> That was weak.
> 
> Cody's back should have looked like Flip's
> 
> View attachment 82618


What's the point of having a back like that after a show that is about fake/scripted fighting? Cody is such an idiot It's like he is ashamed to be a pro wrestler "Look I'm tough as a UFC fighter" or maybe "WWE is a bunch of pussies. This is the real thing. Daniel Bryan? I can do better".
Reminds me back then when WWE banned chairshots to the head and TNA did back then a segment where Rob Terry received a sick shot to the head that destroyed his brain just to show they're the real tough guys.
Doing this in 2020. Unbelievable


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Its not a big deal. I was a GM at a restaurant and after work I my employees and I would have a few too many drinks. I would challenge my Mexican employees to a belt whipping contest. And these boys had those legit cow leather bets straight from Mexico.. would it hurt and sting? Sure for 10 -15 seconds..leave some welts. We would take turns giving each other about 5 lashes each. Not a big deal

Oh,... and my parents used a belt on me as a kid along with tree branches, and other things

If a 7 year old kid can take it a 35 year Professional wrestler can take it


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> LOL the industry is in the same place it is since WCW and ECW died. How is 2017 and 2018 different from 2020?
> I knew this would happen. Instead of starting a promotion,doing their own thing and waiting 2-3 years, building momentum, making fans fall in love with the promotion in a natural way (like ECW did) or making normal comments for a new promotion like Lucha Underground did "We don't want to be compared to WWE and other promotions, we want to be different" they started from day one with nonsense like "We will change the wrestling world" "Vince be careful" "The promotion the fans have waited for since 2001" and now when it didn't change the wrestling world as expected now you guys have billion excuses. Fuck this company, TNA in 2006 was 50x better.
> btw. if you are scared you don't put your show on the same night as Dynamite. This is the opposite of being scared, this is "Look they can't even beat NXT properly, Imagine if Raw and SmackDown was on the same night"


The industry isn’t at the same spot it was since WCW’s fall. It’s worse, and it was worse before AEW. And how the heck can you judge a company on a 2-3 year schedule and it’s only been a year?
Anyway, you don’t put your show up against something unless you want to kill it in the ratings. There’s no way you can talk around that.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> LOL the industry is in the same place it is since WCW and ECW died. How is 2017 and 2018 different from 2020?


WWE Network hit 2.2 million subs for Wrestlemania 34 in 2018, all time high. wweshop had it's all time number of orders in 2017.

Houseshow business is usually a good indicator for business in general. WWE are cutting back while AEW aren't running any.

TV and ppv attendance is quite good for WWE and AEW it must be said but I don't think that's enough to suggest business is better now than 2017-18.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Tweener said:


> I took my boy last night. It was the first nonWWE show he has ever attended. Just for your info, Orange Cassidy, and Marko Stunt, Jungle Boy, and Luchasaurus were more over than anything else last night. A dude legit tried to take out MJF. The crowd was a little weak for the 8nman tag, and the riho match was a dumpster fire for Dark. Again the most over match of the night was Jurassic Express vs the Gimps for Dark.


So how did the show stack up vs other companies shows that youve attended?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeripunk99 said:


> Its not a big deal. I was a GM at a restaurant and after work I my employees and I would have a few too many drinks. I would challenge my Mexican employees to a belt whipping contest. And these boys had those legit cow leather bets straight from Mexico.. would it hurt and sting? Sure for 10 -15 seconds..leave some welts. We would take turns giving each other about 5 lashes each. Not a big deal
> 
> Oh,... and my parents used a belt on me as a kid along with tree branches, and other things
> 
> If a 7 year old kid can take it a 35 year Professional wrestler can take it


Its a good thing the Alcohol doesn't dull the pain..... oh.... wait.....


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Not to start a debate about spanking, but if your parents were spanking you with a belt like MJF did to Cody, that's not discipline, that's child abuse.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

shadows123 said:


> You also over estimate wrestling fans .. WWE is what it is today because Vince continued to do the exact opposite of what the fans wanted. In fact its Vince's immense good luck and fortune that fans do not stay away in entirety and continue to pour money into the product despite Vince's less than stellar booking decisions. Remember WWE has also done some pretty shitty things in the past. Not everything they did in the attitude era was gold. So if some promotion has good will and the fans especially the live audience is behind it, you run with it which is what AEW is doing. They do not have writers writing absolute bull crap for them to go spout out and they seem to be taking in fan feedback. What more do you want? Personally, I find AEW watchable because the character seem more different and genuine than lets say NXT (too much wrestling, everyone looks like the standard WWE prototype wrestlers, have similar short comings), Raw and Smackdown (same guys at the top for years, filtered down feuds seen many times on tele, No character development whatsoever in years etc).


I don't disagree. That was kind of my point. I feel like the quality of the AEW shows aren't that much better than Raw or Smackdown but the difference is AEW hasn't crapped all over their own fans for a decade straight. I feel like Raw could put on the greatest show ever (Lately they actually haven't been that bad) but it won't matter because fans have made up their mind that they want Vince to fail as payback for how he treated the fans. Part of what made NXT so successful (and now AEW) is the fact that the fans cooperate and trust the process. They can get away with bad TV because the fans want the product to succeed so they are going to make sure it succeeds by playing along with what they are given. For example, the fans are playing along with hating MJF like they did with hating Ciampa because they want the product to succeed unlike main roster where they want the product to fail. 

My main point is everything AEW is doing right now is fine. I just worry about the long term because that benefit of the doubt doesn't last forever and there are several dumb things that they do that they will probably receive much more criticism for in the future and I think the 10 lashings things was one of those. I've already seen it happen in NXT where after a while it isn't so "Cool" to ride that wave of success and now fans are more critical. That will happen in AEW too once the excitement wears off and then it will be more important to have a quality product. Fans love to push something from the bottom all the way to the top and then abandon it and move on to the next things. They always want to be ahead of everything to show how "smart" they are.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

ceeder said:


> Got him across the back of the neck, lol.
> 
> View attachment 82616


That was unreal. I said earlier, that it seemed like the belt went through him, he hit him so hard.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

validreasoning said:


> WWE Network hit 2.2 million subs for Wrestlemania 34 in 2018, all time high. wweshop had it's all time number of orders in 2017.
> 
> Houseshow business is usually a good indicator for business in general. WWE are cutting back while AEW aren't running any.
> 
> TV and ppv attendance is quite good for WWE and AEW it must be said but I don't think that's enough to suggest business is better now than 2017-18.


I think he needs to look at the WWE Earnings Report. If it wasn't for the big money TV deals, they'd be treading water right now. Everything across the board has gone down.

EDITED for connotation.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> I don't disagree. That was kind of my point. I feel like the quality of the AEW shows aren't that much better than Raw or Smackdown but the difference is AEW hasn't crapped all over their own fans for a decade straight. I feel like Raw could put on the greatest show ever (Lately they actually haven't been that bad) but it won't matter because fans have made up their mind that they want Vince to fail as payback for how he treated the fans. Part of what made NXT so successful (and now AEW) is the fact that the fans cooperate and trust the process. They can get away with bad TV because the fans want the product to succeed so they are going to make sure it succeeds by playing along with what they are given. For example, the fans are playing along with hating MJF like they did with hating Ciampa because they want the product to succeed unlike main roster where they want the product to fail.
> 
> My main point is everything AEW is doing right now is fine. I just worry about the long term because that benefit of the doubt doesn't last forever and there are several dumb things that they do that they will probably receive much more criticism for in the future and I think the 10 lashings things was one of those. I've already seen it happen in NXT where after a while it isn't so "Cool" to ride that wave of success and now fans are more critical. That will happen in AEW too once the excitement wears off and then it will be more important to have a quality product. Fans love to push something from the bottom all the way to the top and then abandon it and move on to the next things. They always want to be ahead of everything to show how "smart" they are.


I get your point. But the problem with wwe also is that the same guys were/are on top since like god knows how long...I mean its fine for a while.. First of all, you go out of your way to bury the people fans are behind. Next, you push the same persons for years without any character change whatsoever and them doing the same moves, same promos, same weaknesses etc. And wwe still has viewers left. With NXT, sure they had goodwill.. But i think its also a case of them being WWE-Lite and then blatantly putting themselves against AEW to try to bury them is probably a reason fans feel it is not cool? Not sure since i find it boring personally so dont watch it. So i think AEW will be fine as long as they do not commit heinous mistakes like WCW did and continue to improve taking into account fan feedback as well like they seem to be doing. Hell, TNT have been around for years without doing anything of note.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Not an overall great show but great moments. Cody/MJF lashing segment was so well done. Both guys are so great right now. Mox taking out Santana setting up a mini feud was good. Hangman is getting better and better and more and more over each week. Didn't care for any of the matches apart from when he was in the tag match.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Is Orange Cassidy the number 1 merch seller? Did I hear that correctly?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Is Orange Cassidy the number 1 merch seller? Did I hear that correctly?


Yep


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> PPV is end of this month
> 
> expecting 3 major weeks


I'm really looking forward to next week because I'm actually going to see it in person.


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

DOTL said:


> The industry isn’t at the same spot it was since WCW’s fall. It’s worse, and it was worse before AEW. And how the heck can you judge a company on a 2-3 year schedule and it’s only been a year?
> Anyway, you don’t put your show up against something unless you want to kill it in the ratings. There’s no way you can talk around that.


The first two sentences are actually just repeating what I have posted and agreeing with me. Oh my God


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> The first two sentences are actually just repeating what I have posted and agreeing with me. Oh my God


I'm not repeating you. You said that wrestling has been the same since 2001. I'm saying it's gotten worse than that since then but shows signs of benefiting from AEW's existence. My point is AEW is improving the industry regardless of how fallen the industry has gotten since 2001 as that has nothing to do with AEW in the first place. Any real impact will take years to see because of the extensive damage WWE has done to the industry, but the fact WWE no longer dictates pay is already a step in the right direction. The fact that there's a show on national TV where wrestlers are allowed to be creative, is a step in the right direction. The fact that that show is going to be on TV for a while is a step in the right direction. The industry is already in a better spot than it was a few months ago in the most objective sense.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

The episode okay but it wasn't great.

The Cody/MJF feud has been lacking real animosity and the built up is slow af. This feud really should've waited longer before it started. There are too many feuds with the Elite and it sucks.
They really need a longer roster and a midcard title if they are going to space the PPVs so far away.


PAC was gold when calling out Omega for not caring about Nakazawa.
Hangman is the best part of the elite too
Mox shouldn't desmantle the Inner Circle by himself but I'm digging his matches. 
Other than this the show was weak. Riho needs to lose the belt asap but I don't think Nyla is the answer.
Yuka was one of my favs when she first debuted but the match with Britt looked sloppy af. Good heel antics afterwards but the division is lacking credibility and when it seems to have some it disappears. Kris statlander disappeared once again and the champion is almost never present.
Too many tag matches per episode too
Janella vs kip was too long too.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

StreetProfitsfan said:


> What agenda is being pushed with Nyla?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A dude wrestling in the women’s division? Very disgusting


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> A dude wrestling in the women’s division? Very disgusting


I’m not a fan of trannies, but this isn’t MMA where a ****** has genetic advantages over a female. It’s all scripted. Nyla is getting better and better as a performer.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> I’m not a fan of trannies, but this isn’t MMA where a ****** has genetic advantages over a female. It’s all scripted. Nyla is getting better and better as a performer.


Well when you're the literal shits it's not hard to improve. She shouldn't be on TV that is for sure. Plus her hand licking thing has sex offender written all over it


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

TKO Wrestling said:


> So how did the show stack up vs other companies shows that youve attended?


The show was night and day from WWE. Wwe is more cartoonish, scripted and polished. Everything is generic and focus grouped. All of the spots and poses, and wrestling is more
“gimmick.” It really reminds me of taking the kids to Ringling Brothers, Disney on Ice, or The Harlem Globetrotters. It has been YEARS since I have done anything like AEW. It felt more like what WCW was when I was in college. Frat guys, Indy rock, high school kids hunting something to do, and Rasslin fans. It wasn’t old school NWA, more like a Guns N Roses concert. You came for the greatest hits, but, Axl might be snorting cocaine in the back, and then try and bang a couple of groupies. It was different for sure.

Oh and the Sonny Kiss and ?whoever? It was for the Dark taping.....Dude that was awful. We were second row for that. It made everyone uncomfortable. It looked like the second match of the night for the XWF in Albertville Alabama held at the community center/farmers market. It was lowbrow, and just sloppy and awful. If the Jurassic Express match hadn’t been what my boy had been looking forward to all night, I would have been headed out. Shoutout to Luchasaurus for giving my kid an autograph. It was all he talked about all night.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, AEW was weak in some of the no-man's land after Full Gear, but they sure know how to build a PPV when it's time.

All the right notes hit last night. Moxley vs. Inner Circle was great and the Cody segment with MJF might have been the best in AEW history. And it also signaled that the Nightmare Collective is gone with Brandi being there for Cody - and shockingly enough she's much better when she's with him than she is on her own. Surprise, surprise.

Even the Britt Baker vs. Yuka segment was well-executed. The match was weak, but the story was good. That thing with Yuka's tooth was gold. If you're going to get Britt over as a heel, no better person to do that against than Yuka.

There were some weak points - and why the HELL are we seeing Nyla vs. Riho again? And stop trying to make me care about Joey Janela or Kip Sabian, plase. But overall, it was a great show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What i liked about the whole Cody thing is simple

months ago, he said he’s alone. His brother is involved with the Inner Circle, Kenny is obsessed with Pac + Mox, Hangman is doing his own thing, his wife’s gone crazy, the Bucks are involved with Inner Circle, Dark Order and Tag Belts

nobody was in his corner, only MJF - and he betrayed him.

but during the lashings, all his people came out in support, and showed him he’s not as alone as he thought. It was a nice bit of longterm storytelling



Jedah said:


> Man, AEW was weak in some of the no-man's land after Full Gear, but they sure know how to build a PPV when it's time.
> 
> All the right notes hit last night. Moxley vs. Inner Circle was great and the Cody segment with MJF might have been the best in AEW history. And it also signaled that the Nightmare Collective is gone with Brandi being there for Cody - and shockingly enough she's much better when she's with him than she is on her own. Surprise, surprise.
> 
> ...


yeah, Janela / Kip is a DARK feud if I ever saw one.

Janela is good when he’s the underdog willing to do anything against bigger and better opponents - like Mox, Pac, Kenny

Kip is good..... with Penelope. Can be a good undercard heel - but maybe off Dynamite for them. DARK is gonna need people too


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thought dynamite was fantastic and was just another week of what I like to call.... competent wrestling tv show. They did what you're supposed to do.

Started hot with promoting moxley by taking out someone's eye.

Keep scu relevant, continue to build the dark order storyline, pac gets his match, and a fantastic ending. Oh and hangman continues to get more over.

Thought show was another quality B+


----------



## 631258 (Aug 31, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> A dude wrestling in the women’s division? Very disgusting


This is the only part of AEW that I have a real problem with. Whatever the fuck this dude "identifies as", he has gone through male puberty which makes him much bigger and stronger than all the women.

So his powerbombs etc are far more likely to injure the women than the other way round.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Daaave said:


> This is the only part of AEW that I have a real problem with. Whatever the fuck this dude "identifies as", he has gone through male puberty which makes him much bigger and stronger than all the women.
> 
> So his powerbombs etc are far more likely to injure the women than the other way round.


They aren't really fighting.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm completely against transitioned men competing in women's sports - especially combat sports, but even high level sport of any kind(scholarship, olympic, professional etc). But wrestling is fake, she's playing a character that AFAIK isn't trans. She's more Cristiane "Cyborg" Justino fighting smaller MMA fighters than Fallox Fox fighting MMA.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Daaave said:


> This is the only part of AEW that I have a real problem with. Whatever the fuck this dude "identifies as", he has gone through male puberty which makes him much bigger and stronger than all the women.
> 
> So his powerbombs etc are far more likely to injure the women than the other way round.


Lol I got banned on r/squaredcircle for saying about the PAC and Nyla segment that “those two guys are tough.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cody taking those 10 lashes was gruesome too watch I think , really sounded bad , gotta admit this hangman is growing on me loads. Wardlow finally getting a chance to show what he fan do, did you guys see the ending was it a fan who attacked MJF then wardlow moved through the curtain, just it cut off on uk tv.Anyone see it @LifeInCattleClass did u see it m8??

Carter.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It was Kazarian


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Cody gets those moles checked on the regular.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Cody taking those 10 lashes was gruesome too watch I think , really sounded bad , gotta admit this hangman is growing on me loads. Wardlow finally getting a chance to show what he fan do, did you guys see the ending was it a fan who attacked MJF then wardlow moved through the curtain, just it cut off on uk tv.Anyone see it @LifeInCattleClass did u see it m8??
> 
> Carter.


they said its a fan - but some people say it was kazarian made up to look like a fan

regardless, was pretty good


----------

